# Snakes....post your pictures ......



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

Post your pics of snakes you have seen on rides. .....if you were quick enough to get a picture....This one was in Mountain Top, PA....think it was an Eastern Racer..picture was taken with a cell phone by rider "Taco"...you can't see the red stripe that was on the snakes side..


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Here's one from R.I. during a recent ride.


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Cobretti is that a corn snake (or rat snake as they're sometimes known)? I've encountered these on the trails but have never been certain as to what they are.

They are aggressive though if you approach!


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


Excellent! I now have my nightmare materials in order for the next month or so.:yikes:


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

SlimTwisted said:


> Cobretti is that a corn snake (or rat snake as they're sometimes known)? I've encountered these on the trails but have never been certain as to what they are.
> 
> They are aggressive though if you approach!


I had to look it up. Appears to be a Milk Snake. Often confused with a Copperhead and killed because of it. It was mellow, took its time slithering away.

The Corn snakes habitat is from N.J. to the Fl. Keys. Does look similar, more orangey though.


----------



## jsnider8 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


If that many were outside, I don't want to know about the ones still in the hole! :yikes:


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

anthonys, I hope you shot that with a telephoto lens. Danger, Wil Robinson!

Cato, that is gnarly. Imagine having an off-trail excursion and crashing into that!


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Some Southern Nevada snakage:

mbb


----------



## nathan abernathy (Feb 8, 2008)

anyone gonna get mad if i post a alabama black snake?


----------



## afie (Aug 28, 2006)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


Snake orgy. Hot.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow. Insane. Yikes.


----------



## Revivalll (Mar 27, 2008)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


Can you please be more specific as to where that is.....so I can make sure I never, ever ride there!!! Thats insane!


----------



## newsphotog (May 19, 2006)

pa rattler


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

Revivalll said:


> Can you please be more specific as to where that is.....so I can make sure I never, ever ride there


Rev, maybe I'm just exhausted but that every time I read that sentence giggles bubble up from my toes.....Nice way to end a day, thanks for that.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Omg!!*

Why can't I ever find a damn snake? I go out looking the bast**ds and can't find them! This sucks!:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Took this photo while jungle trekking in Borneo. The photo really doesnt do it justice - the colours were awesome.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## DannyB22 (May 12, 2008)

Pulled the live catfish up out of the water and fought with it for a while. Dont know if he actually got it down or not.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Watermocks are cool. Dangerous though.


----------



## ahathaway (May 1, 2008)

I am such a p**sy when it comes to snakes. I hope I never come in contact with one even though almost none around here are dangerous. (Mass)


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

One of the biggest Coral snakes I ever saw.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Itty Bitty Baby









Red Diamondback Rattler going in a nice direction









Red Diamondback Rattler not goin in a nice direction


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Got snakes!*

On the Big Creek trail north of Atlanta


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Cobretti said:


> anthonys, I hope you shot that with a telephoto lens. Danger, Wil Robinson!


I didn't have a big zoom so I got sort of close.

A few others:


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

DannyB22 said:


>





PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Watermocks are cool. Dangerous though.


Not a water moc./cottonmouth (Agkistrodon piscivorus). You can tell by the placement of the eyes. Looks like a Nerodia (water snake).


----------



## Otter (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm not real familiar with these suckers...but are the green shaded ones the Mojave (sp?) Rattler that are supposed to be so dangerous? I've heard those are some really nasty little dudes.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Snake*

Here's mine:
From Diablo Freeride Park in Vernon, NJ.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

In my backyard, lucky to make it out alive.


I like snakes, but I prefer them in smaller piles than what Cato posted.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Heres a pic I took not long ago.


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

Toff said:


> Heres a pic I took not long ago.


How close were you when you took that pic?!  That is not an image I would want to see.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

anthonys said:


> Excellent! I now have my nightmare materials in order for the next month or so.:yikes:


For sure. I fricken hate snakes. Well not hate but a big fear of snakes. My kid wants to get a pet snake. That's just one of those things that isn't even up for discussion in my house.


----------



## IARider (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm going to steal a line from my girlfriend "Its not that I don't like them, its just that I'm deathly afraid of them."


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

jspharmd said:


> How close were you when you took that pic?!  That is not an image I would want to see.


It was a camera phone so pretty damn close. Snakes don't bother me at all so I just make sure I'm out of their striking distance when they are like that.


----------



## aussiemegs (May 12, 2008)

This thread reminds me that it isn't just spiders I have to watch out for over her in Australia! We have some of the worlds most poisonous snakes that like to live in our bushland! - think ill be on the lookout lol!


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Snakes are cool :thumbsup: 

Marko


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Copperhead at Clinton Lake in Lawrence, KS.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Does NOT approve of this thread.


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

lidarman said:


> Does NOT approve of this thread.


LMAO


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

I hate snakes so much....


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

So does this guy . . .


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Toff said:


> Heres a pic I took not long ago.


What kind of snake is that, do you know? Pretty thick for being so short. And is that its open mouth? Yikes.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

lidarman said:


> Does NOT approve of this thread.


LOL @ that. I don't even have my feet on the floor right now.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate snakes, I'm glad all we have to deal with here is Bears and Cougars.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

The orgy of snakes was sent to me too. Ony it was supposed to have been taken near Roosevelt, Utah. The vegetation is correct for that part of the world, sure doesn't look like Oracle.

Hate snakes,

Beanman


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

the infamous alabama black snake LOL just ask a vietnamese hooker


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Sadly, I encountered this on my way out of the trail this evening. It wasn't there when I rode in.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

snakes freak me out but i'd never do that. accidentally ran over a little rattler a few weeks back though. he was gone when i stopped and looked back from about 20 ft away.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Today out on the moto. Just a harmless Rat Snake.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

missouri, on the katy trail.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?o=3Tzut&pic_id=15482&v=2&size=large

kansas, near iola:

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?o=3Tzut&pic_id=15479&v=2&size=large


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Western Diamondback, and pissed


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cobretti said:


> Here's one from R.I. during a recent ride.


Cool picture that is an Eastern Milk snake I know this because I used to catch them all the time as a kid. I grew up in upstate N.Y. and they are plentiful if you know where to look. They grow to about four feet in length. And what is really cool is that their underside is an exact checkerboard of black and white squares. They also mimic a rattlesnakes rattle sound to ward off predators but they are non venomous and harmless. I left upstate N.Y. 33 years ago and have yet to see one since. Do you see them very often?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cobretti said:


> I had to look it up. Appears to be a Milk Snake. Often confused with a Copperhead and killed because of it. It was mellow, took its time slithering away.
> 
> The Corn snakes habitat is from N.J. to the Fl. Keys. Does look similar, more orangey though.


Cool picture Cobretti that is an Eastern Milk snake I know this because I used to catch them all the time as a kid. I grew up in upstate N.Y. and they are plentiful if you know where to look. They grow to about four feet in length. And what is really cool is that their underside is an exact checkerboard of black and white squares. They also mimic a rattlesnakes rattle sound to ward off predators but they are non venomous and harmless. One of my all time favorite snake species. I left upstate N.Y. 33 years ago and have yet to see one since. Cobretti, Do you see them very often?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

SuperKat said:


> Here's mine:
> From Diablo Freeride Park in Vernon, NJ.


Cool picture SuperKat that is an Eastern Milk snake I know this because I used to catch them all the time as a kid. I grew up in upstate N.Y. and they are plentiful if you know where to look. They grow to about four feet in length. And what is really cool is that their underside is an exact checkerboard of black and white squares. They also mimic a rattlesnakes rattle sound to ward off predators but they are non venomous and harmless. One of my all time favorite snake species. I left upstate N.Y. 33 years ago and have yet to see one since. SuperKat, Do you see them very often?


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

that picture of the snake and catfish is great


----------



## karateka (Apr 16, 2007)

damn near ran over this love couple...oops, no it's dinnertime!


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Taiwanese bamboo viper. Yes, it is indeed a viper, not a nonvenomous tree python like I thought prior to being told otherwise :eekster:

Very common, and as you can see, unless it is on the road, completely invisible. Lovely. The official information below is also not all that comforting...



> In Taiwan, the green bamboo snake is the number one attacker of humans. As it has rather little venom, the mortality rate of victims is around 1-2%, which is much lower than people bitten by other common venomous snakes.


V.


----------



## bxb03a (Sep 3, 2006)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


I've seen this in an email recently and it was the same "friend of a friend" scenario, only in west Texas. Might want to check your source


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks, now I have to read a bunch of other threads before going to sleep......


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

Henrythewound said:


> Western Diamondback, and pissed


Homeboy doesnt look too happy! Caught 3 of these little guys a few weeks back near Kinnikinick Lake, AZ.


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


damn that just gave me a big dose of the willies!!!!!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Good size Osage Copperhead I ran into last month at Smithville Lake, MO.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

anthonys said:


>


You are a brave soul. Cool pic.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


Lots of four letter words would be used if I ran into this.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Came across this guy while riding with the kids


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Whoa....there are*

some amazing snakes out there! Anyone ever been bitten? Some of the pics show some seriously pissed off reptiles...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't have a pic, but rode up on a California King snake the other day. Really cool black and cream/white stripe pattern.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool picture that is an Eastern Milk snake I know this because I used to catch them all the time as a kid. I grew up in upstate N.Y. and they are plentiful if you know where to look. They grow to about four feet in length. And what is really cool is that their underside is an exact checkerboard of black and white squares. They also mimic a rattlesnakes rattle sound to ward off predators but they are non venomous and harmless. I left upstate N.Y. 33 years ago and have yet to see one since. Do you see them very often?


I had to look up what kind of snake it is. It's the first time that I've found a snake that big just lying in the middle of the trail on an mtb ride. This one didn't make any sounds, and took it's time getting away. I read they eat other snakes, including venomous ones.
I occasionally see Black snakes, but they take off right away.


----------



## jralz (Mar 14, 2008)

Black Rat Snake in Ohiopyle.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

We saw this guy in Fruita 2 weeks ago. Not a rattler- its a bullsnake as far as I can tell- but right after this pic was taken he immediately went vertical and disappeared into the chassis of our van. I assume he was looking for shade and avoiding us but he was GONE! I looked around for about a half hour and never found him.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

I need to start taking my camera with me on rides...

My wife and I saw a 4 foot eastern diamond back about a month ago. It was just slowly crawling across the paved trail. It wasn't that long but it was nice and fat. First one I've ever seen in the wild, pretty cool.

I almost ran over a 3-4 foot water moccasion a few weeks ago. I swerved to avoid what I thought was a really dark root, but I noticed it was an angry snake when it opened it's white mouth about a foot away from my shoe! I stopped and went back to check it out, and it was still angry. 

The snake with the catfish pic is pretty damn wildery.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Ran into this guy during AZSF04, he decided to build his nest RIGHT beside the trail on a corner.









Photo by Durtgrrl.

I don't have a photo but I rode over a very large Bull snake in Washington about 10 years ago. It was across the trail, and it looked like it was just a large tree branch. I felt really bad about it, hopefully I didn't hurt him.


----------



## Chasing Trail (Nov 30, 2007)

Can you see him? It was about 30" long


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> some amazing snakes out there! Anyone ever been bitten? Some of the pics show some seriously pissed off reptiles...


Yup, I've been bitten twice but they were both nonvenomous. I used to keep pet snakes when I was younger.


----------



## browna (Dec 21, 2006)

Chasing Trail said:


> Can you see him? It was about 30" long


I had a hard time and the snake is the opposite of camouflage. I wonder how many snakes i've ridden by


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

A green vine snake I found in a paw paw tree and a black rat snake.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

CraigH said:


> Ran into this guy during AZSF04, he decided to build his nest RIGHT beside the trail on a corner.


I want to see a picture of the infamous, and highly venomous, North Shore Cedar Snake.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL!

I'm not sure there are pics around of that, but I'm sure there is a video around somewhere...

Whatever happened to Happy Fun Racing anyway? Their web site died a couple of years ago.


----------



## Skipndizzy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Found this bull snake in the front yard*

Actually it was the dogs that found him. Explains why he was not in a very good mood.


----------



## browna (Dec 21, 2006)

Skipndizzy said:


> Actually it was the dogs that found him. Explains why he was not in a very good mood.


did you have to watch your dogs to make sure they didn't get bitten or do they know how to handle themselves around snakes instinctively?


----------



## Chasing Trail (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is a better shot.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cobretti said:


> I had to look up what kind of snake it is. It's the first time that I've found a snake that big just lying in the middle of the trail on an mtb ride. This one didn't make any sounds, and took it's time getting away. I read they eat other snakes, including venomous ones.
> I occasionally see Black snakes, but they take off right away.


Cool, they do imitate the rattle sound of a rattlesnake when threatened. I have heard them do it and have also heard that there are a couple of species of snakes that do this. I was freaked out as a kid when I first heard one do it. But I soon realized that it wasn't a rattlesnake and started catching them. So you are saying this is the only one that you have ever seen? I was just curious, as they were fairly common to see in upstate N.Y. in the seventies [if you knew where to look]. They tend to stay within 50' of a water source.

Jay


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Chasing Trail said:


> Here is a better shot.


Often times a King snake is confused with a Coral snake and vice versa. What you saw and took a picture of "is" a poisonous Coral snake and not a "non poisonous" king sake.
Seeing a black head is not a 100% accurate method when determining whether or not a snake is a type of poisonous Coral or a king snake, etc. *Remember the old saying: "red and yellow will kill a fellow." What this means is that RED AND YELLOW ARE NOT SEPARATED - the red and yellow bands touch.* The California Mountain King Snake has a black head but does not have red and yellow bands that touch.

Jay


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Coral snake looks the mildest*

of all the snakes posted. Amazing that it is poisonous , doesn't have the eliptical head either.....learning some new stuff. Thx.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

yellow meets red, you're dead


----------



## Chasing Trail (Nov 30, 2007)

Yup, it's a coral snake. Very passive. He (or she) just wanted to get out of the way when it was spotted. My wife (the dare devil) even touched it on the tip of the tail as it slithered away slowly. She got a long lecture from me, but when has a hard-headed woman ever listened to her husband? 

I've only lived in south texas a few years, and that was the only one I've seen. However, just about all of my co-workers have seen them.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

CraigH said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'm not sure there are pics around of that, but I'm sure there is a video around somewhere...
> 
> Whatever happened to Happy Fun Racing anyway? Their web site died a couple of years ago.


Don't know why they let the site lapse but since we still rock a set of their baby blue and pink togs every now and then the HFR team still lives!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's a couple. I have lot's of ex with snakes. Those Rattlers were crazy!

Can anybody tell what they are?


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

Second dude looks like an a-hole.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> Post your pics of snakes you have seen on rides. .....if you were quick enough to get a picture....This one was in Mountain Top, PA....think it was an Eastern Racer..picture was taken with a cell phone by rider "Taco"...you can't see the red stripe that was on the snakes side..


this looks like a black rat snake(elaphe obsoleta obsoleta) but not for sure of the range of either snake in penn. ive had one in my bedroom the last 12 years or so. ive got tons of pet snakes actually, among other things......


----------



## paingold (May 15, 2004)

wormvine said:


> Here's a couple. I have lot's of ex with snakes. Those Rattlers were crazy!
> 
> Can anybody tell what they are?


The first one looks like a mud snake (I had no idea they got that big, only seen photos in books). The second one looks like a young cotton mouth. I think they have yellow tails when they're young to attract prey. Cool photos.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

zeeduv said:


> yellow meets red, you're dead


coral snakes are part of the same family(Elapidae) as cobras and mambas, which is why they dont have huge heads, they(eastern/western sub-species) are the only snake in the Elapidae family in north america with the exception of one sea snake, which you wont likely run into on the trail.

so without getting to deep into the changing world of reptile latin names and trying to keep it simple.... the 4 main familys(not sub-species) of venomous snakes in north america are....

1.copperheads
2. water moccosins
3. rattlesnakes
4. coral snakes/yellow belly sea snake


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

anyone else here keep snakes/reptiles?
my current reptile related zoo.

pair-kenyan sand boas
male-okeetee corn snake
female- black rat snake
female-ball python
snapping turtle
loggerhead musk turtle
eastern tigar salamander
rat colony
African rat colony
mouse colony

with a amelinistic black rat snake(male for my female het amel) and some other snakes coming in the next few months.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

paingold said:


> The first one looks like a mud snake (I had no idea they got that big, only seen photos in books). The second one looks like a young cotton mouth. I think they have yellow tails when they're young to attract prey. Cool photos.


Yep, Red bellied mud snake and a Cottonmouth. My buddy stepped 3 feet from the little guy and it didn't move. So we released it elsewhere. The mud snake is related to the indigo snake and was caught on the same property. It was so tame and chill. We let it go after awhile. What a beaut! Red bellies are very rare.


----------



## paingold (May 15, 2004)

wormvine said:


> Yep, Red bellied mud snake and a Cottonmouth. My buddy stepped 3 feet from the little guy and it didn't move. So we released it elsewhere. The mud snake is related to the indigo snake and was caught on the same property. It was so tame and chill. We let it go after awhile. What a beaut! Red bellies are very rare.


I was gonna say... it does look similar to an indigo with those huge iridescent scales...but too much red and a pattern that doesn't fit the indigo. Threw me off.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> anyone else here keep snakes/reptiles?
> my current reptile related zoo.
> 
> pair-kenyan sand boas
> ...


My brother is a big snake collector. He has a couple jungle carpet pythons, brazilian rainbow's, I think he has a couple woma's as well. A bunch of ball's and a tortoise of some type. Some kings. 
It takes a special breed to raise rat's. He used to do that as well.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

wormvine said:


> My brother is a big snake collector. He has a couple jungle carpet pythons, brazilian rainbow's, I think he has a couple woma's as well. A bunch of ball's and a tortoise of some type. Some kings.
> It takes a special breed to raise rat's. He used to do that as well.


your brother has a brazilian boas! thats alot!

just kidding. brazilians are on my top "to get" list, beautiful. the best rainbow boa sub-species by far. womas and carpets are very pretty too,sounds like he picks all the nicer looking boids/pythons.

yea breeding your own food for the snakes is way cheaper than buying it. kinda ironic since im a vegitarian actually......


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Water snakes at Lake Minnewaska. No idea what kind they are, but they can swim....


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Bent Creek*

a lil fella I found in Bent Creek in Asheville, NC
he was about 4' long


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Little guy I found in the backyard. I think it's just a black racer.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> your brother has a brazilian boas! thats alot!
> 
> just kidding. brazilians are on my top "to get" list, beautiful. the best rainbow boa sub-species by far. womas and carpets are very pretty too,sounds like he picks all the nicer looking boids/pythons.
> 
> yea breeding your own food for the snakes is way cheaper than buying it. kinda ironic since im a vegitarian actually......


Yeah, snakes are cool!


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm more of a dog person...


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

This is yet one more reason I'm glad I live in Hawaii... no snakes here. After seeing some of these pics, I'm not sure if I ever want to go back to the mainland. Ughh!, snakes give me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if these make good pets? I think they look awesome and would like to get a pet snake of some sort. Are they expensive?


----------



## AkMJ29 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


That is freaky. How would you like to wipe out and roll into that?


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

Mrledzeppelin said:


> Does anyone know if these make good pets? I think they look awesome and would like to get a pet snake of some sort. Are they expensive?


They *generally* tend to have nasty dispositions and be finicky eaters. But they sure are pretty. They may be easier to deal with nowadays, with so much captive propagation going on. Back in the day, they'd pretty much all be wild caught or "farmed".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Chasing Trail said:


> Yup, it's a coral snake. Very passive. He (or she) just wanted to get out of the way when it was spotted. My wife (the dare devil) even touched it on the tip of the tail as it slithered away slowly. She got a long lecture from me, but when has a hard-headed woman ever listened to her husband?
> 
> I've only lived in south texas a few years, and that was the only one I've seen. However, just about all of my co-workers have seen them.


Very cool sight! Did you know this this brefore I interjected? Many people mistake them for King snakes and vice versa.


----------



## onefinger (Jan 1, 2007)

Never ever ever ever not ever trust anything without legs!!!:nono: 
Snakes = :yikes:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by Mrledzeppelin*
Does anyone know if these make good pets? I think they look awesome and would like to get a pet snake of some sort. Are they expensive? 
__________________________________________________________________

*An Emerald Tree Boa,* I have heard they are tempermental and are not that great of a pet. Although they are a cool looking snake. Here is some more info. about them.
http://www.painetworks.com/previewsrf/jj/jj0458.html


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

vmajor said:


> Yes, it is indeed a viper, not a nonvenomous tree python like I thought prior to being told otherwise


I don't believe that is either a Bamboo Viper or a Tree Python. Assuming you saw it in Taiwan, I'm fairly certain the snake in the photo is _Cyclophiops major_. Maybe look it up on Google images and see if it matches what you remember seeing in person. I'm a former zoo herpetologist and have a passing interest in SE Asian snakes from the family Colubridae.

Do you have any other photos?


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

benzology said:


> Took this photo while jungle trekking in Borneo. The photo really doesnt do it justice - the colours were awesome.


Benzology,

Do you have any other photos of this specimen? Can you tell me what part of Borneo you were in?

BTW, the snake pictured is Gonyosoma oxycephala. Sometimes called Red-Tailed Green Racer.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Surprised that...*

we haven't had more encounters with water moc's out on the trails....


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Here's a pissed off*

rattler near Bozeman , MT. that buddy Doug came face to fang with recently.


----------



## NC Medic (Jun 15, 2008)

Found this little guy on a paved greenway that connects two single tracks.

Sorry for the fuzzyness I was using my camera on my phone.:thumbsup:

It is a baby copperhead. I was riding in High Point NC.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Neat!

OK I had a look at some images of _C. major_ but the first thing I noticed in the pictures and in descriptions is the yellow/golden tinge on the underside.

_C. major 1_
_C. major 2
_
The snake I encountered did not have any yellow in it and the scale shape and size are also markedly different.

I do not have any better photos of the snake that I saw. That day I only had my cell phone with me 

There is another relatively common snake in Taiwan. Its a truly stunning shiny bronze/brown snake, about 1.5m long with a small head. this snake can also move sideways, not as fast as the Sidewinder that I saw on nature documentaries, but it was definitively moving sideways, slowly, towards me. I do not think it was actually aggressive. It was just trying to make me go away  I did not budge for a while as it was really pretty.

I think it may have been the Taiwan Beauty Snake, but the photos on the Internet do not do it justice, so I am not sure.

V.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

vmajor said:


> .
> 
> I think it may have been the Taiwan Beauty Snake but the photos on the Internet do not do it justice, so I am not sure.


I highly doubt it was a Beauty Snake which tend to be highly patterned. I think the pattern would have showed up even with your cell phone picture.

Taiwan has a lot of colubrid species so it's really hard to say.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

I did not take a photo of that very nice brown snake.... I had my phone with me, but I was too intent on looking at it to remember to take a photo 

V.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

vmajor said:


> I did not take a photo of that very nice brown snake.... I had my phone with me, but I was too intent on looking at it to remember to take a photo
> 
> V.


Sorry, my misunderstanding. I thought you were still talking about the green snake in the previous photo. Have a newborn crying in the background and I was preoccupied.

Could have easily been a Taiwan Beauty Snake but the description fits Radiated Ratsnake slightly better.

Back to the green snake, how big was it again?


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

The green snake in my original post was (is?) about 60cm long.

V.


----------



## tricofisher (Feb 7, 2006)

AMEN!!-- The only good snake, is a dead snake!


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

Emerald Tree Boas or Green Tree Pythons are not *good* beginner snakes. They are not very tolerant to bad husbandry and good snake vets are few and far between.


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

*Grow up, Sissy Boys.*



Razorfish said:


> For sure. I fricken hate snakes. Well not hate but a big fear of snakes. My kid wants to get a pet snake. That's just one of those things that isn't even up for discussion in my house.


This is a Taipan (Oxyuranus scutellatus). They live in Northernm Australia. They are widely recognised as the most dangerous snake it the world. They are hundreds of times more venomous than an Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake. Yet you can still pick them up and handle them. Try and do that to a dog which isn't socialised. Either way you need patience and respect.

Yes, that is me in the pictures. I am a biologist by trade.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tricofisher said:


> AMEN!!-- The only good snake, is a snake!


That is very ignorant thinking. Snakes are a VERY IMPORTANT part of the ego system. With out them we would be over run with rats and mice which in turn would affect the human race in terms of more disease. If you come across a snake in the wild leave him alone and be on your way. Enjoy the sight and be thankful for the experience.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Wife and then 12 year old daughter from vacation last summer.

(Some women prefer a feather boa)


----------



## Shin Music (Mar 28, 2007)

The 'deadly' and fearsome garter snake enjoying some rare W Washington sun time last month. . ..

I scooted him off the bike trail so's to keep him in one piece, , , he was very lethargic as were all the ones I'd seen throughout last summer here. Seems odd to me, they usually scram at the first sight of you, , , I even ran over one out in the woods last summer and he didn't even move (yes he was alive both before and after). The others wouldn't move and I either had to ride around, or dismount and step over them.   









One of my 7yo niece's many pets :


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

well i havent been lucky enough to capture a picture of one, but i have run into quite a few down here in south florida..

...had one jump out of a tree just a few feet in front of me...slithered away too fast, i couldnt really tell what kind it was...all i know it was either dark brown or black in color...

another time ive accidentally ran over what looked to be a baby cotton mouth...it lived but was squirming around randomly, looked like it was in pain....i felt sorry for it, id probably be in pain too if i was run over by some 210 pound kid riding a bike...

besides some other encounters in which i only had the time to see the tail of the snake slither quickly away into the bushes, i remeber one snake fairly well....not sure what kind it was, never seen any like it before....seemed to have a pinkish/orange colored body with what looked like hexagonal-shaped red spots covering it....i only was able to see the rear 1/2 of the snake as it slowly made its way into a couple of bushes, but it looked fairly large....probably around 3-4, maybe even 5 feet (i was about 20 feet away and it was a little hard to tell.)...still, it was alot bigger than any snake ive seen on the trails before..


----------



## paingold (May 15, 2004)

Shin Music said:


> The 'deadly' and fearsome garter snake enjoying some rare W Washington sun time last month. . ..
> 
> I scooted him off the bike trail so's to keep him in one piece, , , he was very lethargic as were all the ones I'd seen throughout last summer here. Seems odd to me, they usually scram at the first sight of you, , , I even ran over one out in the woods last summer and he didn't even move (yes he was alive both before and after). The others wouldn't move and I either had to ride around, or dismount and step over them.


It looks like this one is about to shed. Which may explain why it was so slow.


----------



## Shin Music (Mar 28, 2007)

paingold said:


> It looks like this one is about to shed. Which may explain why it was so slow.


That very well could be, , , he was really having a time getting going. . .

Molting, , , that would've made a helluva picture. . .


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw this guy today while working. A bullsnake which is pretty common out here. This one was about 3 feet long. Average size I guess. The largest I've seen was just over 6 feet. They will try to mimic a rattlesnake if threatened. They are actually a constrictor.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Huh. My first "job" as a kid was catching snakes and selling them to the pet store in town. Hey, I was young, and dumb. But I learned a lot. Real quick. And then stopped it.

Snakes are beautiful. Simplicity, elegance, and minimalism. Yes, you make it work for you, dahling.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

tricofisher said:


> AMEN!!-- The only good snake, is a dead snake!


Wow, what did all the snakes in the world do to you that you advocate death on such a wide scale?
Any human ever do anything bad to you? I'd hate to see what'd happen to society the day someone wrongs you.

...it wouldn't just be an illogical and completely irrational fear your have now, would it?


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

My favorite snake would have to be the Gaboon Viper. I've always wanted to spot one in its natural habitat. Someday.

Really pretty. Who needs camouflage when you're the deadliest thing in the jungle?

One of the more dangerous creatures in the world, but so totally lazy to attack that you can pick em up and move them off the trail (if you know what you're doing), and they won't even start with the deep breathing (that's required to get the oxygen into their muscles to strike. very loud). They're known for being very docile...

...and very huge (that's all muscle)...









...with rhinoceros "horns" for added scariness...









But if they're hungry, and you're dinner, they're faster than the eye can see, strong as a gorilla, have the longest fangs in the world, surgical precision, 300ml of the most toxic venom.. They'll strike, retreat just as quick, and silently track you by scent. It's never for long. You're dead before you even know you were bitten.

Like most animals though, they'll size their prey proportionately, so the only real use in attacking humans is in self-defense, which, since they haven't exactly figured out how loss-of-habitat works yet, means basically, don't step on the big fat snake with spikes on its head lying in the middle of the trail, and you're probably fine.

Fast when they need to be:


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

HotBlack said:


> My favorite snake would have to be the Gaboon Viper. I've always wanted to spot one in its natural habitat. Someday.


Wow, that's a thing of beauty. That pattern -- how does that happen....I could sit in a church all day and never be awed the way I am looking at that snake's skin.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

EDIT: I got unthreaded. I am replying to this message: HotBlack

....awesome snake indeed. That pattern is magic...The size makes it look like a constrictor, while it is actually a venomous viper.

I like this quote from Wikipedia:



> Bites are relatively rare, due to their docile nature and the fact that their range is mainly limited to rainforest areas.[3] Due to their sluggishness and unwillingness to move when approached, people are often bitten after they step on them, but even then they may not bite.[11] However, when a bite does occur it should always be considered a serious medical emergency. Even an average bite from an average sized specimen is potentially fatal.[3] Antivenin should be administered as soon as possible to save the affected limb if not the victim's life.[9]
> 
> The venom itself is not considered particularly toxic. In mice, the LD50 is 0.8-5.0 mg/kg IV, 2.0 mg/kg IP and 5.0-6.0 mg/kg SC.[12] However, the venom glands are enormous and produce the largest quantities of any venomous snake.


----------



## IARider (Mar 30, 2008)

The only time that I really don't like snakes is when I first see them about two feet away, that gives me some serious heebie jeebies. Otherwise, I don't mind them, and I would never kill one, they eat things that would otherwise become grossly overpopulated. Same thing with spiders and bats. We have a ton of bats living around our house and I love it, we can sit in the backyard all night and never worry about bugs.


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

I like this quote extracted from your post: However, when a bite does occur it should always be considered a *serious medical emergency*.

What is the difference between a serious medical emergency and a non-serious medical emergency? I think the word emergency provides a sufficient classification of the situation, without the addition of the word serious.


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

Those pictures earlier in this thread of snakes with their heads cut off is just pathetic. Totally lame. (Whomever did it, not the poster...) 

I might be scared shtless of snakes, but I'd never want to kill any animal unless it was trying to kill me. 

bigfatadder- very, very cool pic of you with the taipan!!! watch them fingers!!!!


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

HotBlack said:


> My favorite snake would have to be the Gaboon Viper. I've always wanted to spot one in its natural habitat. Someday.


HoeBlack, what is the evolutionary reason for the large muscle mass of this snake? I mean, other than looking really cool.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

jspharmd said:


> HoeBlack, what is the evolutionary reason for the large muscle mass of this snake? I mean, other than looking really cool.


Striking hard and fast, and holding. Large prey they'll strike and stalk, but smaller prey they'll hit, and hold up in the air, elevated off the ground, so dinner can't get traction and run or fight back, in case the venom is slow. Takes a bit of muscle to hold a squirming rabbit (or gazelle or whatever) up in the air, but those that are clever enough to do so, and have the oomph to do so, can, are rewarded with more and bigger dinner.

I didn't realize the venom wasn't so toxic. I guess it's the quantity.

Docile or not, coming across this guy on a hike would pretty much scare me stiff.

Thanks to Mark Kostich for the Museum photo of all those fangs (folded up).


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

jspharmd said:


> I like this quote extracted from your post: However, when a bite does occur it should always be considered a *serious medical emergency*.
> 
> What is the difference between a serious medical emergency and a non-serious medical emergency? I think the word emergency provides a sufficient classification of the situation, without the addition of the word serious.


I think that the "Serious medical emergency" is a product of modern times where waiting lists and overcrowding in hospitals are a way of life...and death.

Its no longer necessary to be dying, I think now you have to prove that you are dying quicker than the next patient in order to get treatment priority 

V.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Mrledzeppelin said:


> Does anyone know if these make good pets? I think they look awesome and would like to get a pet snake of some sort. Are they expensive?


they do look awesome, and they can be kept as pets successfully by someone with enough experience and time,as they have much more specific needs like high humidity, among other things. they are fairly expensive, running anywhere from $400-a few thousand. some designer snakes actually will go for as much as $10,000 a snake.

ive researched about getting one to keep, and have decided to get one after i have a permanant house to live in. i have about 13 years experience keeping snakes and other reptiles though. if you are looking for a good first time snake its hands down a corn snake or ball python,with corns being easier and more/cheaper color morphs.


----------



## M.J. (Feb 23, 2004)

after reading all the posts I should say that:

I. HATE. THIS. THREAD.

and won't feel "safe" for some days now


----------



## t-turley (Jun 20, 2008)

When I was a kid, I used to catch snakes just for fun. Even though we have lots of Timber Rattlers around here in the numerous rocky formations, I've never seen one in the wild...not that I would have messed with one, even as a dumb kid. Makes me wonder if some of the noise I heard along the trails this weekend really were cicadas. Yikes!!

TT


----------



## Colorado S14 (Aug 18, 2006)

This is Irwin my Jungle Carpet Python, have had snakes (just one now) all my life. I know strange....lol.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*The History Channel has been............*

running a show called Monster Quest....this week they featured Pythons that have been released into the Florida everglades and multiplied....they were searching for a massive one with remote cameras, traps , ect. Pretty interesting show.....


----------



## asmxxiv (Jun 14, 2007)

I heard about pythons killing alligators on Discovery Channel. Also, refering to the Gaboon Viper pics, did anyone see Austin Stevens jump into a river in the Congo with one of those things? Crazy bastard...


----------



## StackerSteve (Jul 31, 2008)

Awesome thread. As a keeper of maybe 30 snakes both hot and not I have not come across any on the trails yet. Don't get it. People who hate them, fear them or who want to harm them find them first. 
I want to go west just to see some of those diamond backs shown earlier. 

Keep postin. Lovin it.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

I get involved in a fair few biomonitoring projects, though they're usually about mammals we see a good number of snakes as well. Most of these are native Bulgarian, the last few are some of our poisonous species.

Oh and yes that's a lizard's tail in the first couple


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful snakes!!!!!


----------



## S.T.I.N.C. (Aug 1, 2008)

*Dude, bro*

Where the heck do you guys ride to encounter snakes like this?


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Cottonmouth in AK










Copperhead in TX


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Local trails. The only time I've seen them is at night. Heard them first, then took a quick look around near the trail. Pygmy rattler, I believe. Small and cute. 

There are some beautiful snake photos in this thread!

--Greg


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

*Kebbler Pass*

Some kind of harmless snake, other than to small rodents, on Kebbler Pass, Colorado. Taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RJend (Jun 28, 2005)

Snakes aren't a problem! This trail hazard will eat your bike.


----------



## zinger-uk (Oct 26, 2005)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> Post your pics of snakes you have seen on rides. .....if you were quick enough to get a picture....This one was in Mountain Top, PA....think it was an Eastern Racer..picture was taken with a cell phone by rider "Taco"...you can't see the red stripe that was on the snakes side..


Rattler - Stucki Springs , St George Utah back in May


----------



## zbmoss (Jul 13, 2008)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


thank god i dont live out west


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)

HotBlack said:


> My favorite snake would have to be the Gaboon Viper. I've always wanted to spot one in its natural habitat. Someday.
> 
> Really pretty. Who needs camouflage when you're the deadliest thing in the jungle?
> 
> ...


He would make a good looking belt or guitar strap.. even then i doubt i would have one.... i'd be startled every time i walked into my room and seen my belt laying on the floor.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

asmxxiv said:


> I heard about pythons killing alligators on Discovery Channel. Also, refering to the Gaboon Viper pics, did anyone see Austin Stevens jump into a river in the Congo with one of those things? Crazy bastard...


You are thinking about the problem in the Everglades of people letting giant Pythons go. They are not a natural species in the Everglades and are competing with the Alligators for food. And in some cases one species is eating the other depending on strength and size. Unfortunately these two were both big and both died.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4313978.stm


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Check this video of a large dead snake...
https://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r13/Speed-ls1/?action=view&current=Huge_dead_snake.flv


----------



## browna (Dec 21, 2006)

^ saw that one at work the other day


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Whip snake of some sort. Slight overexposure here, due to the dark background. The snake is more green than in the photo.










An unfortunate, dead, monocled cobra. Most likely ran over by a truck or tractor, shortlly before I found it.


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

Stupendous Man said:


> Check this video of a large dead snake...
> https://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r13/Speed-ls1/?action=view&current=Huge_dead_snake.flv


It's really not that big. If you look at the pipe with the water drip, or the multiple sign posts in the video you can see that it's really not that big. It's more of an optical illusion.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Yow!*



Stupendous Man said:


> Check this video of a large dead snake...
> https://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r13/Speed-ls1/?action=view&current=Huge_dead_snake.flv


Ok, I jumped. Played it twice to see it closer...nice shot!


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

I snapped this photo the other day and am having trouble identifying it...I think it is a watersnake, but wasn't sure.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

froth14 said:


> I snapped this photo the other day and am having trouble identifying it...I think it is a watersnake, but wasn't sure.


Looks like a Banded or Northern Watersnake. I can't say for sure from just the picture.


----------



## kawsakimx6 (Apr 20, 2006)

some of theses shots are awesome!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Why does this thread appear from the front page to be deleted? I love this thread and encourage the mods to allow it to flourish.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *5 Thumb's up* Oh I see they moved it from the Passion forum to the General Discussion forum. IMO a good move maybe it will create even more posts on snakes.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Taken in Fruita CO


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

I ran over a rattlesnake on my motorclycle once, it flew up in the air and landed in my crotch, I freaked out and let the bike ride itself while I jumped around like a big girly man. Im not afraid of snakes but when you suddenly have a rattlesnake in you crotch you have to freak out! I dont know if it was dead from running it over but by the time it hit the ground it was!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

aaron04 said:


> I ran over a rattlesnake on my motorclycle once, it flew up in the air and landed in my crotch, I freaked out and let the bike ride itself while I jumped around like a big girly man. Im not afraid of snakes but when you suddenly have a rattlesnake in you crotch you have to freak out! I dont know if it was dead from running it over but by the time it hit the ground it was!


Where's the pic?

:skep:

:lol:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Snakes....post your pictures ...... *


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

pixelninja said:


> Taken in Fruita CO
> 
> That would be a Bull Snake a non venomous snake that actually will kill a Rattlesnake to prevent it from being in competition for food.


----------



## tabais (Mar 30, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> *Snakes....post your pictures ...... *


Shame on you for giving snakes such a bad name!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

tabais said:


> Shame on you for giving snakes such a bad name!


:lol:


----------



## charmicarmicat (Jul 28, 2008)

Coral snake spotted first by my 7 y.o. daughter on her first ever trail ride.


----------



## VTSasquatch (May 14, 2008)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> Post your pics of snakes you have seen on rides. .....if you were quick enough to get a picture....This one was in Mountain Top, PA....think it was an Eastern Racer..picture was taken with a cell phone by rider "Taco"...you can't see the red stripe that was on the snakes side..


Looks like a black rat snake.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

charmicarmicat said:


> Coral snake spotted first by my 7 y.o. daughter on her first ever trail ride.


Yep that would be a venomous Coral snake. There are many non venomous snakes that have similar markings like the California king and some Corn and Milk snakes. What distinguishes them fom the venomous Coral is the way the order in which the colored banding touches one another.

The coral snakes are a large group of elapid snakes that can be divided into two distinct groups, New World coral snakes and Old World coral snakes. There are three genera among New World coral snakes that consist of over 65 recognized species.

Coral snakes are most notable for their red, yellow/white, and black colored banding. Several nonvenomous species have similar coloration, however, including the Scarlet Kingsnake, the Milk Snake, and Chionactis occipitalis annulata, the Colorado Desert Shovel-nosed Snake. In some regions, the order of the bands distinguishes between the non-venomous mimics and the venomous coral snakes, inspiring some* folk rhymes - "Red and yellow, kill a fellow; red and black, friendly jack", and "Red and yellow, friendly fellow; red and black, got venom jack". However, this only reliably applies to coral snakes in North America:*


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

*Western Diamondback*

I saw this one and one other on a night ride the other night.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

aaron04 said:


> I ran over a rattlesnake on my motorclycle once, it flew up in the air and landed in my crotch, I freaked out and let the bike ride itself while I jumped around like a big girly man. Im not afraid of snakes but when you suddenly have a rattlesnake in you crotch you have to freak out! I dont know if it was dead from running it over but by the time it hit the ground it was!


my bad...it fell out of my hands

translation....ur the guy on the motorcycle I threw it on


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kpomtb said:


> I saw this one and one other on a night ride the other night.


Proof positive that they grow them big in Texas. I count ten rattles which is a very old snake or his is just very well fed.
The rattle is composed of a series of nested, hollow beads which are actually modified scales from the tail tip. Each time the snake sheds its skin, a new rattle segment is added. They may shed their skins several times a year depending on food supply and growth rates. The rattle may break; there is little truth to the claim that one can tell a rattlesnake's age from the number of beads in its rattle. Newborn rattlesnakes do not have functional rattles; it isn't until after they have shed their skin for the first time that they gain an additional bead, which beats against the first bead, known as the button, to create the rattling sound. Adult snakes may lose their rattles on occasion, but more appear at each molting. If the rattle absorbs enough water in wet weather, it will not make noise


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Proof positive that they grow them big in Texas. I count ten rattles which is a very old snake or his is just very well fed.


That one was medium sized probably between 3.5 to 4 feet. I've seen a few closer to 5 feet that seemed as thick as your arm. The second we saw was smaller, maybe 3.5 feet.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kpomtb said:


> That one was medium sized probably between 3.5 to 4 feet. I've seen a few closer to 5 feet that seemed as thick as your arm. The second we saw was smaller, maybe 3.5 feet.


Yeah I don't know what they're eating down there but it seems the biggest Rattler pictures I have seen always come out of Texas. This current photo you posted would be considered very large here in Southern California.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yeah I don't know what they're eating down there but it seems the biggest Rattler pictures I have seen always come out of Texas. This current photo you posted would be considered very large here in Southern California.


Are they a different species there? These are Western Diamondbacks. I know there are sidewinders, mojaves, and others that I believe do not get as large as the westerns.

I think the Timber rattlers that are further east actually get bigger than the western diamondbacks.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kpomtb said:


> Are they a different species there? These are Western Diamondbacks. I know there are sidewinders, mojaves, and others that I believe do not get as large as the westerns.
> 
> I think the Timber rattlers that are further east actually get bigger than the western diamondbacks.


No actually we have 8 different species of Rattlesnake in California and the Western Diamondback is included. *Here is a list of California rattlesnake species:* Northern Pacific (in northern California), and the Western Diamondback, Sidewinder, Speckled rattlesnake, Red Diamond rattlesnake, Southern Pacific, Great Basin rattlesnake and the Mojave rattlesnake (all found in Southern California).

And yes I lived in upstate N.Y. as a kid and I have seen some very big Timber Rattlesnakes


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Well we are closing in on the end of the summer in most places. Anybody have any last “snake” contributions before we head off into fall and winter?:thumbsup: Bring it.....


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

No pic, but we had a boy get bit by a Rattle Snake this morning on the ranch.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Enduroblood said:


> No pic, but we had a boy get bit by a Rattle Snake this morning on the ranch.


Was he riding at the time? How did it happen.

I always reassure new riders out here when they ask about snakes by saying that in 20 years of iding off road out here, I've never heard of anyone getting a bite while riding.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Southern Pacific Rattlesnake at Snow Summit, Big Bear from earlier this summer..


----------



## bigCgt (Aug 12, 2008)

godamn i hate snakes


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bigCgt said:


> godamn i hate snakes


So much for the old term opposites attract.


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

kpomtb said:


> Was he riding at the time? How did it happen.
> 
> I always reassure new riders out here when they ask about snakes by saying that in 20 years of iding off road out here, I've never heard of anyone getting a bite while riding.


I know he was not riding a bike, but thats about all he told us. He is a young (and rather loud mouthed) kid, and for some really weird reason he would not tell us where or even WHEN he got bit! Our guess is that he was visiting his pony's stall (we board about 25-30 horses, ponies, and mini horses) and got into it there. Thankfully there was no venom (if there was it was a tiny amount) injected. He is fine now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Vader said:


> Southern Pacific Rattlesnake at Snow Summit, Big Bear from earlier this summer..


I have seen some big rattlers in my day from upstate N.Y. to the Front Range of Colorado, Wyoming, Arizona to Southern California. But I think one of the biggest I have ever encountered was up at Big Bear.:thumbsup: Nice shot BTW.


----------



## AKA Monkeybutt (May 9, 2006)

Black Rattlesnake. Prescott AZ


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

anthonys said:


> Excellent! I now have my nightmare materials in order for the next month or so.:yikes:


Can't leave the house, snakes will eat me.
Can't leave the house, snakes will eat me.
Can't leave the house, snakes will eat me.
Can't leave the house, snakes will eat me.
Can't leave the house, snakes will eat me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AKA Monkeybutt said:


> Black Rattlesnake. Prescott AZ
> 
> Great shot MB :thumbsup: Is that the name of the species? *Black* Rattlesnake.


----------



## Hooked (Sep 8, 2008)

I own a snake, and generally they don't bother me. But I live in Michigan where the snakes aren't so nasty. All I've ever seen were gardener snakes. 

I couldn't help but notice that so many of the snakes in these pictures are in the "strike" position. When the first 1/3 of their body is curled up like an S, that means they are getting ready to bite your a$$. Pay attention to the signs.


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

how many different breeds of snake are there in the U.S? i think there are only 4 here in the U.K. and only one has venom,but only as bad as a bee sting to most adults.
how many of your snakes could kill a human?


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

MCsanandreas said:


> how many different breeds of snake are there in the U.S? i think there are only 4 here in the U.K. and only one has venom,but only as bad as a bee sting to most adults.
> how many of your snakes could kill a human?


What do you mean by "breeds". If you mean species, then see the link below. It's for all of North America but I believe all of the snakes on that list also exist in the lower 48.

If you mean subspecies then there are A LOT more. I'll try to find you a better list later.

Basically all of the species in the family Viperidae and Elapidae (see list) are potentially lethal to humans, although some are a lot more dangerous than others and some really aren't that bad. But worse than a bee sting that's for sure, assuming no severe allergic reactions. Vipera berus in the UK is certainly worse than a bee sting as well.

http://www.pitt.edu/~mcs2/herp/SoNA.html


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i think it depends upon the human....amount of venom in the strike, etc. but i remember reading 4 different types of snakes that are lethal. rattlesnake, cotton mouth, copper head and coral snake. there are a ton of different kinds of rattlesnakes though....


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

CJH said:


> What do you mean by "breeds". If you mean species, then see the link below. It's for all of North America but I believe all of the snakes on that list also exist in the lower 48.
> 
> If you mean subspecies then there are A LOT more. I'll try to find you a better list later.
> 
> ...


thanks for the link.
and as soon as i posted "breeds" i thought "wrong word!" anyway glad you understood what i was trying to say.i take it from what you say in this post you know a lot about snakes?dont see many at all over here.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

MCsanandreas said:


> I take it from what you say in this post you know a lot about snakes? Dont see many at all over here.


I guess you could say I know a bit. Wildlife and snakes in particular are a strong interest of mine.

I could not find a link listing all of the subspecies of snakes in North America. I could probably find one for each state but I don't think that's really what you're looking for. Certainly some of the subspecies are quite different from each other but the list linked earlier is a good start.

I just checked and the British Isles have three snake species. The Adder, Grass Snake and Smooth Snake.


----------



## Trevor_S (Jun 25, 2007)

Couple of Aussie snakes

Carpet Pythons here
(Trail building day)









the same one, from a different angle, not sure what it had just eaten !









a little version, found on a night ride









A Curl Snake enjoying his dinner !








They are not considered life threatening to humans. A bite causes serious local swelling and bruising, akin to having someone drop a large brick on your hand. They are known for their bad attitude, will leap off the ground in a frenzy with their mouth open and I've even seen one so angry it bit the floor. Another common name is "Myall snake", Myall being an old Aussie term for being wild and untamed.

and a very rare legless lizard found under a rock, while gathering rocks for some track work.









Other generic fauna spotted on our trails and photographed
https://trevors.smugmug.com/MTB Trails/585565

and a map I started recently logging the sightings at one of the local trail networks
https://maps.google.com.au/maps/ms?...9.331453,146.734847&spn=0.01224,0.016372&z=17


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

Trevor_S said:


> Couple of Aussie snakes
> 
> Carpet Pythons here
> (Trail building day)
> ...


never mind the snakes how big is that flippin' spider in your smugmug gallery?
and dont you have the most amount of lethal spiders in Oz too?


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I know rattle snakes in my area and what they look like, but what is this? I've never seen one like this in Northern Ca. Is this a king snake? Interesting that it was shaking it's tail like a rattler.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Razorfish said:


> I know rattle snakes in my area and what they look like, but what is this? I've never seen one like this in Northern Ca. Is this a king snake? Interesting that it was shaking it's tail like a rattler.


*Yes you guessed it right that is a California King snake. And yes there are some King,Corn and Milk snakes that imitate a Rattlesnakes rattle sound. They don't actually have a rattle like a Rattlesnake but they vibrate their tail against their body to imitate the sound which is very realistic I might add. I first heard a Milk snake do it as a kid and since have looked into it to find out this info.*


----------



## Trevor_S (Jun 25, 2007)

MCsanandreas said:


> never mind the snakes how big is that flippin' spider in your smugmug gallery?
> and dont you have the most amount of lethal spiders in Oz too?


Spiders and snake's are our forte here in Aus  Some of the most dangerous snakes in the World abound here, both in land and in the sea... lucky us huh ! ...

http://www.essortment.com/all/mostpoisonouss_rxaz.htm
"_Australia is the habitat for quite a number of the world's most lethal serpents. The Inland Taipan is a very rare species and believed to be the most toxic of all snakes, it makes the Cobra look like a garter snake. One bite delivers enough venom to kill around 100 people. A close cousin, the Taipan, reaches a length of over 10 feet and is very aggressive. It strikes without warning, not once, but several times, injecting a venom that clots blood and can kill in minutes. The Death Adder, relative of the Cobra, has a bite that is lethal in 50% of cases that go untreated. Other potential killers are the Tiger snake, the Australian Black snake and the Brown snake, whose bites cause the most deaths in Australia._"

As to Spiders, hell we have one MTB trail called "Spiderbait" as the Golden Orbs (the one on the photo) put webs across it all the time and lots of them, you know you're the first rider on the trail as you get covered in web .. and spiders


----------



## jamis_dakar (May 11, 2008)

SlimTwisted said:


> Cobretti is that a corn snake (or rat snake as they're sometimes known)? I've encountered these on the trails but have never been certain as to what they are.
> 
> They are aggressive though if you approach!


It is an eastern milksake, they are completely harmless and not agressive at all. You were lucky to see this guy, they are very secretive!


----------



## run 21 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry i don't have any pictures, but yesterday I ran over a diamond back.


----------



## EvenFlow (Sep 1, 2007)

MotherF%$##er! Carpet pythons! Thats some scary $hit. Had another rattlesnake encounter the other day but demshitz is just huge!!!

Saw a clip of a Anaconda regurgitating a hippo on a certain hot female mtn bikers blog. Ewww


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *Yes you guessed it right that is a California King snake. And yes there are some King,Corn and Milk snakes that imitate a Rattlesnakes rattle sound. They don't actually have a rattle like a Rattlesnake but they vibrate their tail against their body to imitate the sound which is very realistic I might add. I first heard a Milk snake do it as a kid and since have looked into it to find out this info.*


a largish garter snake that got into my garage coiled and rattled it's tail like that. i was taken aback for a short period of time on that one. :lol:


----------



## vamtnbkr (Nov 10, 2004)

*Lehigh Gorge*

Here is a picture of a snake laying across the trail this past summer. He was enjoying the sun!


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

MCsanandreas said:


> never mind the snakes how big is that flippin' spider in your smugmug gallery?
> and dont you have the most amount of lethal spiders in Oz too?


Talking about spiders, how would you like to ride into these spiders webs:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1079895/The-amazing-pictures-giant-spider-eating-bird.html

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=657123


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jgsatl said:


> a largish garter snake that got into my garage coiled and rattled it's tail like that. i was taken aback for a short period of time on that one. :lol:


Yep it can certainly make you step back and ponder the situation.  The animal kingdom is an amazing thing what some critters pick up and actually imitate what there more dangerous rivals do. Then to actually imprint it over generations is just amazing to me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cobba said:


> Talking about spiders, how would you like to ride into these spiders webs:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1079895/The-amazing-pictures-giant-spider-eating-bird.html
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=657123


Cool!
http://www.mtv.com/ontv/dyn/beavis_and_butthead/series.jhtml


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

I changed my mind. I don't think I want to ride off-road anymore. Growing up in a city did nothing to prepare me for encountering rattlers and crap in the wild.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Hey its Winter...great time to...*

Dig out some of your pics of snakes and postem up so all can enjoy! Helps winter go by so we can see more snakes when riding soon!


----------



## acefrehley (Jan 5, 2009)

I love corn snakes myself. had one for about 10 years. Best pet I ever had. They're super friendly and eat like two meals a month, don't make any noise and grow to perfect size... I highly recommend them as pets. He died about 3 years ago, and I've been looking for another one like him, but I don't want to raise one from a baby... they live a long time.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

from september in NC


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

I grew up on a farm in Australia and have a deep respect for snakes. I was and still am fascinated with them but, to be honest, I have more than my fair share of fear when it comes to meeting them in the wild. I used to see King browns, Common brown, Death adders and Tiger snakes all the time out riding my motor bike and always kept my distance but loved to watch them.

This thread makes me happy that I now ride in a country that has no venemous creatures 

This is a very interesting read worlds top 10 deadliest snakes


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

swaussie said:


> This is a very interesting read worlds top 10 deadliest snakes


Odd, no mention of the King Cobra, Black Mamba or Saw Scale....while listing a Boomslang.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Winter here in North America*

Not to much snake activity...how about our friends in the southern Hemisphere?...We are soon to be hitting our season for activity about 2 months away for most of the country.....


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Didn't have a camera with me, but came across my first snake on a trail. 

It was just an 18" Garter Snake. 
It shot out in front of me and I thought I ran it over. 
Pulled over, walked back and found it on a branch. 
I gave it a nudge and it slithered away ok. 
So, no harm done (thank gosh). 

Next time I hit that trail, will bring camera (came across some beautiful swans too).


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

Happened across a Rattle Snake last night on Squaw Peak, and this guy was about 200 yards from the top. Thats by far the highest up I have ever seen one on the mountain. Also, almost ran over a Bull Snake on my dirt bike this morning!


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


oh my, i live in arizona and have seen many a single snake on the trails before. but if i ever run across a huge den like this i think i'd have a heart attack right there!!! needless to say, i would never ride that trail again!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

When I lived in Phoenix, I took a ride out to the middle of the desert to meditate a bit. 

But it was hard to focus. Every time a breeze would blow by and "rattle" a dry bush or make some noise, I'd jump thinking it was a snake! :lol: 

I could imagine myself having to answer an emergency room attendant as to how I got bit in the arse by a rattlesnake. 

Then hearing their response: "WTF were you doing meditating in the middle of the desert full of rattle snakes?" 

:lol:


----------



## mhpopp (Mar 3, 2009)

On the topic of snakes, I recently took a job in Eastern Washington in a desert area that apparently has a lot of rattlesnakes. Im scared shitless of them. But how concerned to I need to be of being bitten? Do I avoid them at all costs? If I encounter one, do I turn around, or are they pretty much if I dont mess with them, they wont mess with me? This is going to sound really sissy, but if I happen to ride past one, is it likely to strike at me? Im just misplaced city folk from Seattle where all I had to worry about in the past was rain and mud. Now Im learning to deal with goat heads and snakes...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

mhpopp said:


> On the topic of snakes, I recently took a job in Eastern Washington in a desert area that apparently has a lot of rattlesnakes. Im scared shitless of them. But how concerned to I need to be of being bitten? Do I avoid them at all costs? If I encounter one, do I turn around, or are they pretty much if I dont mess with them, they wont mess with me? This is going to sound really sissy, but if I happen to ride past one, is it likely to strike at me? Im just misplaced city folk from Seattle where all I had to worry about in the past was rain and mud. Now Im learning to deal with goat heads and snakes...


Most of the rattlers that I've encounter were in a big hurry to leave the scene. The most aggressive snake stood his ground and I was forced to go around it. If you don't mess with them, they won't mess with you.


----------



## smittie61984 (Aug 26, 2004)

joltz said:


> Lots of four letter words would be used if I ran into this.


Lance Armstrong couldn't catch me even if I was on foot if I came across that.

But yeah, now I'll have nightmares tonight. I now need to spend my entire day on pleasent pictures to get my mind off of that snake orgy fest.


----------



## jayhawk261 (Mar 31, 2009)

We found this Copperhead laying on the trail yesterday. My 15 y.o. son was riding up front and he was stopped in front of me. It just lay there. It never moved. It hadn't been there long as it was a double back trail and we had been through there maybe 20 minutes earlier. We decided to leave him be and go around. He eyeballed me as we went around, but never moved a muscle. I decided to take the pics after we got on the other side.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

Well there I was doing some tuning up on the bike. I went inside for a nature break when I came out I found this on my bike. I think it's technical name is Handlebarus Coilus. See how it cunningly makes itself look cute and harmless. Only mother nature coould be so diabolically deceptive. But notice it's beady little eyes and readiness to strike. Don't be fooled by it this serpent is extremely dangerous! Though I won't admit this in public this snake made me leave a skid mark in my shorts that looked like the end of an airport runway.......DOH!!!!!


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

haha


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


swingers party?


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I think its Califonia King snake season again in Ca. Not exactly a season for them but its my understanding its common to see the babies at this time. Catch and sell on craigslist for $100+. haha


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

Mrledzeppelin said:


> Does anyone know if these make good pets? I think they look awesome and would like to get a pet snake of some sort. Are they expensive?


Doze are red as babies.

I cant believe how many beautiful snakes there is in this thread, I had redtailed boa constrictors when I was a kid, its one of the most common captive snakes here (and corn/king/milk/rat-snakes.

My favorite snakes are small vipers, like vipera berus, and different kinds of colorful treeliving pitvipers.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Saw this little guy in the Beskidy Mtns..*

in the state of Silesia, Poland.


----------



## cantdrive55 (Aug 29, 2007)

Stupendous Man said:


> Check this video of a large dead snake...
> https://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r13/Speed-ls1/?action=view&current=Huge_dead_snake.flv


Ok, that made me jump off of the couch and nearly smack my head on the 12' vaulted ceiling.

:madman:


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

cantdrive55 said:


> Ok, that made me jump off of the couch and nearly smack my head on the 12' vaulted ceiling.
> 
> :madman:


haha i was like, wait a minute, that ain't dead! :eekster:


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

really didn't expect to see this guy where I found him. turned around to get a better angle and he was gone.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Saw this one on the Lehigh*

Riding the Lehigh Canal path....ran into this medium size Rat Snake.


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

No idea what this little guy is, but he sure was small! Phoenix, AZ


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

Came across two of these guys yesterday. This is in eastern Venezuela.


----------



## Rqukrawler (Aug 2, 2004)

Really love this thread! 

Been enjoying the Western USA for three decades via hiking, biking and motorcycles. Seen countless rattlers and other wildlife. For all the haters out there, just respect the wildlife and no one will get hurt. With the possible exception of Mountain Lions (those guys freak me out) wildlife just wants to get away from you. Give them a path to leave and the time to do it and they'll run/slither/fly away. Remember, we're in their living room, not the other way around.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

AKA Monkeybutt said:


> Black Rattlesnake. Prescott AZ


Yep, the Arizona Black rattlensake. One of the few rattlesnakes that does well at higher altitudes. We generally don't see many rattlesnakes up here (in 8rs I've seen 3), but that is one of the more common ones to see.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Life in the FoodChain*

Saw this guy today while crossing a stream on Rio En Medio.



















Looks like the fishing is good. He probably thought I was going to take his breakfast.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Jan 2, 2007)

elder_mtber said:


> Copperhead at Clinton Lake in Lawrence, KS.


Antwhere near Independence? If so, plans are about to change


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

*Meet Fred (Fast Fred)*

I found this little gopher snake out riding in So Cal about 2 months ago. He is unbelievably tame, a very docile, gentle creature, and makes an awesome pet. He likes having his neck rubbed, and lifts his head up for it. It took a bit of coaxing at first to get him to eat frozen pinkies, but it got to where he was eating 3 at a sitting and still hunting for more. He just started on small fuzzies last week. Now after eating he looks satisfied, like someone who's just eaten a little bit more than they really need.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Late season slither ...










On the trail at Moon Lake Park today, near Nanticoke PA.

Just a wee little guy.


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

Almost hit this guy a few weeks ago here in Phoenix. Forgot about this thread!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*First siting of the season...*

....at mOOn Lake Park in Wilkes Barre , PA area.


----------



## Twenty Times (Mar 27, 2009)

Man - I am glad I live on Long Island!

Funny today, my wife went for a first real ride (the previous was rained out). All of the sudden hear a loud screech. I stop the bike quickly and she laughs. I thought I saw a huge snake! But it was a root. lol.

These pictures are freaking me out, but I keep looking at them.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

i have a extreme phobia of snakes. even if it is a 4 inch long garter snake i will not go within 30 feet of it. i remember one time my mom brought home a baby garter snake from the ravine across the street to try to get me to over come my fear. as soon as i knew it was in the house i ran outside and went around the block and wouldnt go back in the house until it was gone. she agreed and let it go in the backyard. i didnt dare step foot in that backyard for 6 months after that.

if i EVER saw a snake on a trail while riding i would not use that trail again for at least a month. i also dont like to stop and take breaks in the middle of a trail. i can escape quicker while on a bike and can run them over


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

First rattlesnake of the year a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

found this western diamondback on a trail in Lake Perris California


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

Norcoshore1 said:


> i also dont like to stop and take breaks in the middle of a trail. i can escape quicker while on a bike and can run them over


run them over? why? you cruel sod,just beacause you dont like snakes theres no need to hurt them. LEAVE THEM ALONE!


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

if it tries to attack me


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

kukulkan said:


> found this western diamondback on a trail in Lake Perris California


You are either a very brave guy, or your camera has one hell of a zoom feature. I don't mind them, they're just part of riding the trails out here, but I'm not interested in getting that up close and personal with one.

Great pic.


----------



## surfingfreeman (Jun 4, 2006)

*nice photo*

what were you shooting with?


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Sorry guys but snakes are NOT Cool! Heck I'm glade I just have to worrie about the two leg type of snake in my neck of the woods:sad:


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Hey Wassa!*

I KNOW you got shots of venomous vipers in thee treacherous outback!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

I see plenty of cottonmouths when working, but not usually when biking. This is one of three I saw the other day during field work. In my experience they aren't nearly as aggressive as some would have you believe. I did use the zoom though, ha.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

does that one have a round eye? hard to tell from that photo....was wondering if it was actually a water snake instead of a cottonmouth. though i wouldn't get close enough to tell for sure


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

jgsatl said:


> does that one have a round eye? hard to tell from that photo....was wondering if it was actually a water snake instead of a cottonmouth. though i wouldn't get close enough to tell for sure


Definitely a cottonmouth, you are right that the eliptical pupils help in identification. Other distinguishing characteristics are the whiteish stripe from below the eye to the back of the mouth, bumps above the eyes, and a boxier head than a watersnake.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Norcoshore1 said:


> if it tries to attack me


WTF?
and how would that happen?
fukking idiot


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Norcoshore1 said:


> if it tries to attack me


Has there been an epidemic of snake attacks ? Were they armed ? Singley or gangs of them , or was it a mob ?


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

idk im just really paranoid when it comes to snakes i think they want to attack me for some reason


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Norcoshore1 said:


> idk im just really paranoid when it comes to snakes i think they want to attack me for some reason


Well yeah, after they read this thread. I wouldn't be surprised if they come to your house now.

Keep your eye out for old Cadillacs and Lincolns cruising your neighborhood. They usually drive those.

Call the cops if you see one. Snakes are relentless, they won't stop till they get you. You're not safe anywhere now.


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

Norcoshore1 said:


> idk im just really paranoid when it comes to snakes i think they want to attack me for some reason


You can run, but you can't hide. They WILL find you, and you better be ready.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

*Coyote Canyon Rattler*

Desert rattlesnake:


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

BumpityBump said:


> Definitely a cottonmouth, you are right that the eliptical pupils help in identification. Other distinguishing characteristics are the whiteish stripe from below the eye to the back of the mouth, bumps above the eyes, and a boxier head than a watersnake.


all good to know....and i will keep my distance either way! we did come across either a water snake or a cotton mouth near the lake hiking the dogs the other day. he went across the trail and hid his business end in the tall brush so we had to go wide around the back of him since we couldn't identify him. looked like he just eaten.....


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Black rat snake in AR. Had to bunny hop it!

















Funny little water snake

Cotton mouth (Water moccasin)









Copperhead









Water snake








:thumbsup:


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Norcoshore1 said:


> idk im just really paranoid when it comes to snakes i think they want to attack me for some reason


you could end up getting bit by running them over. could throw them up in the air with the tires or they could get caught in the rim. it has happened before.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't have a good pic of it, since I only had my phone, but I met an Arizona Black Rattlesnake out on the trail on Wed. These are usually found at higher altitudes (one of the few species that does well at altitude). They are usually dark brown or black, sometimes with some faint outlines of diamonds.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Norcoshore1 said:


> idk im just really paranoid when it comes to snakes i think they want to attack me for some reason


You're not paranoid. All the snakes left the trails to hide under your bed and wait for you to turn out the lights.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

mnigro said:


> you could end up getting bit by running them over. could throw them up in the air with the tires or they could get caught in the rim. it has happened before.


holy crap if that happened to me i would literally have a heart attack. from now on if i see a snake, i will turn around and bike the other way as fast as i can. but in that case, would it chase me? its a good thing i live in ontario and not the southern US


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, they will chase you, and they're fast. Best to stand your ground and show no fear.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Norcoshore1 said:


> ... if i see a snake, i will turn around and bike the other way as fast as i can. but in that case, would it chase me? ...


yes.
the snake will never give you up
It'll never let you down
It's never gonna run around and desert you.


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

kpomtb said:


> You are either a very brave guy, or your camera has one hell of a zoom feature. I don't mind them, they're just part of riding the trails out here, but I'm not interested in getting that up close and personal with one.
> 
> Great pic.


Thanks, I was a about 6' from it I use a a canon SX20 IS and it does has a great zoom


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

i cannot possibly fathom how you guys arent afraid of snakes. its like not being afraid of a friggin serial killer standing over you when you wake up in the middle of the night. snakes are friggin scary as hell. if i lived in a place where you regulary saw snakes when you went biking, i would find another sport.


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

surfingfreeman said:


> what were you shooting with?


Canon powershot SX20 IS


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

*found this*

also in Lake Perris Ca looks like a rat or gopher snake is just the color brown that is giving me doubts , anybody helping to ID this one 
thanks


----------



## bertojhone (May 4, 2010)

Wow ...seeing lots of snakes in the above pictures give me a creepy feeling...


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

jsnider8 said:


> If that many were outside, I don't want to know about the ones still in the hole! :yikes:


napalm strike


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Here is a Rubber Boa.....*

....my sister shot this while out riding in Washington State, Northern Cascades area,....it is a "Rubber Boa".


----------



## common_man (Jun 19, 2010)

oasismfg said:


> Yes, they will chase you, and they're fast. Best to stand your ground and show no fear.


if a mamba's top speed is 15 mph...can't i outspeed it on the 29er?

seriously though...say you're mountain biking down a path where the snake is tough to see. you're cruising at a good clip and you see the snake. you can stop your brakes as hard as you can without going flying over the bars. trouble is, you may end up striking distance of the snake. what to do?

of course, if the snake is some of those big diamondbacks that people have posted here, then i imagine that running over it is indeed out of the question. it'll get tangled up with the wheels and bite me for sure. please advise me based on what's safest. i like animals but if its between a human and a snake, i protect the human.

thank god that in philadelphia, pa we do not have much snakes? i'll never go to arizona after seeing some photos here. i'll make sure to choose my mountain / trail weekend trips by checking to see which ones do not have snakes & mountain lions.


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

Not ride related, but while in Iraq we found this baby hanging out. Someone killed him then the giant ants carried him away. Later found out he was poisonous.



















And this Black Rat Snake is our mascot. He's very tame, but if you surprise him by touching him without his seeing it, he will strike to let you know he didn't like that.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

blue72beetle said:


> Not ride related, but while in Iraq we found this baby hanging out. Someone killed him then the giant ants carried him away. Later found out he was poisonous.
> 
> And this Black Rat Snake is our mascot. He's very tame, but if you surprise him by touching him without his seeing it, he will strike to let you know he didn't like that.


Holy crap! Those ants would scare me more than the snake, they like vicious! :eekster:


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....my sister shot this while out riding in Washington State, Northern Cascades area,....it is a "Rubber Boa".


OMG, those are the sweetest dispositioned snakes ever! If you see another, grab it and call me! 

Great snake pics! I only have a gecko now, but want a ball python too I think. Had a student who bred emerald tree boas and no thank you, they are awful animals. I encounter plenty of Western Diamondbacks when doing field work, but rarely see snakes here in Alberta--just the small rattlers when in the badlands. I'll see if I can find the pics.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Garter Snake taken at Mt. Spring Lake near Noxen/Red Rock PA. It was about a foot long but still felt the need to strike at me just after I took the photo.









I'm thinking this is a Black Rat Snake. This was taken in the area of Cambells Ledge near Duryea, PA








Another Black Rat Snake... I think. It was about 5 feet long! This one was taken during a road ride in Exeter, PA.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Came across this in Hatteras North Carolina,


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that an Eastern Indigo eating another snake?


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish I would of took another picture of the head so someone could tell what type of snake it was but it was rolling side to side trying to swallow the other snake and I also did not want to disturb it.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

oasismfg said:


> Is that an Eastern Indigo eating another snake?


 I just moved so don't have access to my Conant Field Guide but I wasn't under the impression that SE Indigos ranged so far north. Thought they were more of a Georgia Florida thing? Hard to judge size in the photo, too.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Saw the first gal eating breakfast 3 weeks ago here in Phoenix, AZ.

The second one struck at my back tire 2 weeks ago while I was talking to some hikers on the trail. One of the guys I was riding with is a herpatologist, and he took the close up after the snake went and hid under a bush. Again, Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Just stumbled across this...
https://community-2.webtv.net/karenlprince/AMUSTSEE/index.html


> Florida Power &Light Working At Orlando Intern'l Airport
> After seeing this I would definitely want hazardous duty pay!
> Just another day at work in the beautiful Florida Sun!!! A Florida Power &Light crew putting in lines for an addition to the
> Orlando International Airport found the following in a culvert they were using...
> ...


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Incredible!*



highdelll said:


> Just stumbled across this...
> http://community-2.webtv.net/karenlprince/AMUSTSEE/index.html


Wow! Can you imagine being the new guy or intern on the job....go down in the culvert and check to see if we made a good connection. Yipes. Nice post! THanks


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I dunno why the pics aren't showing anymore?


----------



## CasualFan (Aug 4, 2010)

Just came across this thread tonight. Some fantastic pictures. Keep 'em coming. I've seen so many snakes out on trails in my time, but don't have any pics. Mostly just black rat snakes, kingsnakes, water snakes, and the occasional green tree snake. To me, that's one of the pleasures of riding off road is being able to spot wildlife. Great stuff.


----------



## Oz (Mar 16, 2008)

Saw this one today, just missed it as I rode by.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Things are warming up....*

...around here...haven't seen any snakes yet but plenty of signs of them....probably only a few more rides before I spot one....anyone else already seeing them on their local trails?


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Haven't seen any while riding, but have seen plenty hiking, luckily no rattlers!


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

We only have 3 species of native snake here in the UK and only one is poisonous, the Adder. 
Found this baby one a few weeks ago, first time i'd ever seen a wild snake.


----------



## palmerlaker (Oct 13, 2004)

Saw this guy over at Bartlett Wash last fall, didn't see it until we were right on top of it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw this snake in the grass today, a harmless gopher snake. The head is at the right of the photo.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I took this photo of a Mojave Green under my bike just yesterday, just outside of Bootleg Canyon NV.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Harmless black snake on trail couple of weeks ago, about 4-5 ft long.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mattbikeboy said:


> Some Southern Nevada snakage:
> 
> mbb


I am pretty sure that those are "Grand Canyon" rattlers, members of the Speckled rattler family.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

oasismfg said:


> I found this little gopher snake out riding in So Cal about 2 months ago. He is unbelievably tame, a very docile, gentle creature, and makes an awesome pet. He likes having his neck rubbed, and lifts his head up for it. It took a bit of coaxing at first to get him to eat frozen pinkies, but it got to where he was eating 3 at a sitting and still hunting for more. He just started on small fuzzies last week. Now after eating he looks satisfied, like someone who's just eaten a little bit more than they really need.
> 
> View attachment 477368
> 
> ...


Smal Gophers are usually very calm. It's the big ones that have a nasty disposition...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lactic said:


> We saw this guy in Fruita 2 weeks ago. Not a rattler- its a bullsnake as far as I can tell- but right after this pic was taken he immediately went vertical and disappeared into the chassis of our van. I assume he was looking for shade and avoiding us but he was GONE! I looked around for about a half hour and never found him.


That's a Great Basins Gopher snake...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

kukulkan said:


> found this western diamondback on a trail in Lake Perris California


There are no Western Diamondbacks in the Western half of California. That is a Red Diamond rattler and they are very common to the area. Beeeeutiful!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

kukulkan said:


> also in Lake Perris Ca looks like a rat or gopher snake is just the color brown that is giving me doubts , anybody helping to ID this one
> thanks


That is a Red Coachwhip, AKA, "Red Racer". Nasty, biting SOB if handled...


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

*What's to be afraid of???*








From a recent trip to China. Tastes better than sea cucumber.


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

*What's to be afraid of???*

View attachment 615028

From a recent trip to China. Tastes better than sea cucumber.


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Blue Racer in northern Michigan


----------



## KnifeKnut (Mar 16, 2011)

Shin Music said:


> One of my 7yo niece's many pets :
> 
> View attachment 371608


Does he sell car insurance?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Couple from yesterday in Tucson Mountain Park... the second one changed course and headed right at me as I was putting away my camera, then reared up at me as I moved out of the way... I was in his territory, so I got out of there quickly...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

rockerc said:


> Couple from yesterday in Tucson Mountain Park... the second one changed course and headed right at me as I was putting away my camera, then reared up at me as I moved out of the way... I was in his territory, so I got out of there quickly...


Nice WDb's!!!


----------



## Nare (Jul 6, 2011)

That's always the scariest part of biking in southern california!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nare said:


> That's always the scariest part of biking in southern california!


Nahhh, snakes are good people, too!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's my latest encounter...It's a Sumatran, doubled horned, viper-faced, split tongued, non-lethal fright snake from the planet Neptune...aka, San Diego Gopher Snake.


----------



## f50davis (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I guess I won't be visiting Oracle, AZ anytime soon. That's crazy


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

f50davis said:


> Well I guess I won't be visiting Oracle, AZ anytime soon. That's crazy


Those snake den photos went around as an email a few years ago, and people attributed the pictures to many different places. Catalina State Park, near Oracle AZ, South Mountain, Phx AZ, Riverton Utah, Somewhere in Texas, Death Valley CA, etc.

People post the pictures, just as in this case, beginning; "I took these pictures" or my friend took these near my house in _____(fill in the blank).

It doesn't look like Oracle. No Cholla, Saguaros, Prickly pear, creosote, etc. 
According to this article, it was most likely California. They are Prairie rattlers, not common in AZ.

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/valleyfever/2010/04/photos_of_south_mountain_rattl.php


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Saratoga Gap, N Cal


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Neily03 said:


> We only have 3 species of native snake here in the UK and only one is poisonous, the Adder.
> Found this baby one a few weeks ago, first time i'd ever seen a wild snake.


That's funny. I saw the first picture and was imagining it to be 4 or 5 feet long. Seeing it in your hand was a surprise!


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Find one on this picture. The little guy was laying on the trail and I almost crashed saving his life.









I would also like to report unfortunate incident with the snake. Couple weeks ago was going through the fast twisty section of the trail with blind turns and run over the snake. Couldn't save poor thing - was going too fast, leaning into the sandy and lose turn, no bunny hop or any kind of hop was available. I've never felt that bad in my entire life. I even had a nightmare about this snake.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

arcticrobot said:


> I would also like to report unfortunate incident with the snake. Couple weeks ago was going through the fast twisty section of the trail with blind turns and run over the snake. Couldn't save poor thing - was going too fast, leaning into the sandy and lose turn, no bunny hop or any kind of hop was available. I've never felt that bad in my entire life. I even had a nightmare about this snake.


Running over him killed him? Did you run over his head?


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

I like snakes, even owned a ball python once. But snakes in my yard that are venomous get shot. I have a GSD and American Eskimo that run around our fenced in yard and I dont know what I would do if they were bitten. The same will go for when I have kids. Sorry but poisonous snake = dead snake.

However, any snake wether it be venomous or not, found outside my yard is left alone. :thumbsup:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

fireman1291 said:


> I like snakes, even owned a ball python once. But snakes in my yard that are venomous get shot. I have a GSD and American Eskimo that run around our fenced in yard and I dont know what I would do if they were bitten. The same will go for when I have kids. Sorry but poisonous snake = dead snake.
> 
> However, any snake wether it be venomous or not, found outside my yard is left alone. :thumbsup:


That's interesting, coming from a fireman. In Tucson, we used to call the fire dept to pick up and relocate snakes in our yard. It was one of the services they offered. They say you are supposed to have a hunting license to kill a snake, but they also have something in the law about being ok to kill one if you "feel threatened". So in your case, it would probably be seen as ok, in the sense that you are protecting your dogs, but killing them, at least in AZ, is discouraged, and they would prefer you call a snake relocating company, or the Fire dept.


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

I know that miami dade fire rescue has a snake branch but thats 6 hours south of me. No dept closer than that has anything to do with snakes around here. lol

Most just call the animal control but I dont waste their time or tax payers money. A 45 or 9mm wo the head and its a quick and painless death. As I said I could care less what they do outside of my yard but cross that line and............


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

At least someone was enjoying the hot sun at the trails today! Biggest snake I've seen there so far.

At the parking lot of the local trail head (Southwestern PA)


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> Running over him killed him? Did you run over his head?


no, the guy managed to escape into the grass after the accident, but what is the chance of him to survive 160 lbs of my weight?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ Very good - you may have cracked a couple ribs - but I'd bet he's OK


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

fireman1291 said:


> I know that miami dade fire rescue has a snake branch but thats 6 hours south of me. No dept closer than that has anything to do with snakes around here. lol
> 
> Most just call the animal control but I dont waste their time or tax payers money. A 45 or 9mm wo the head and its a quick and painless death. As I said I could care less what they do outside of my yard but cross that line and............


I bought myself a device to pick snakes up in a humane way so I can pick them up and relocate them outside my yard. This seems a much saner way of dealing with the situation. I have yet to hear of any wildlife that understands the concept of "private property" so I will give them the benefit of the doubt and not over react by dealing violent death. If there is any truth to the reincarnation theory, I would hate to be you!


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 9, 2009)

*common garder snake doing its thing*

these are the most common snakes, I'm sure many of you have seen them, but I'd never realized they would/could swallow and pass such a large piece of "food".


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Oaktree said:


> these are the most common snakes, I'm sure many of you have seen them, but I'd never realized they would/could swallow and pass such a large piece of "food".


I think that by the time this little guy was to pass this, it would be a little more manageable! He is a tryer tho!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Saw this guy .....*

..............on Coyote Ridge Trail at Lunch Loops(Tagebauche) area of Grand Junction, CO.....I almost ran him over...a friend yelled to me just as I was about to roll em......another rider ID him as a fairly common Bull Snake....he was about 4 foot long....


----------



## darton23 (May 13, 2011)

Found this buddy wwhile riding on the bull/jake mtn trail system near dahlonega ga.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

*Venom on go pro lens...*

rattlesnake attacks GoPro helmet camera - YouTube

Full disclosure--this isn't my video--It's a friend's. Pretty amazing video. (Pretty lucky mountain bikers!)


----------



## StephenG (May 18, 2012)

Cato said:


> These were taken by a friend of a friend while hiking near Oracle, AZ...:eekster:


Yup, that's the most terrifying thing I have seen in years. My dad tells a story about my Grandfather out hunting in the North Georgia mountains when he was just a kid...came across a den of rattlesnakes positioned into the side of a cliff. 50+ snakes I'm told.

Anyway, he went and got his dad (my great grandfather) and they got a sack of dynamite (less regulated back in the days) and went into the woods a couple of days later and blew them all to hell.

I hate snakes.


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

StephenG said:


> Yup, that's the most terrifying thing I have seen in years. My dad tells a story about my Grandfather out hunting in the North Georgia mountains when he was just a kid...came across a den of rattlesnakes positioned into the side of a cliff. 50+ snakes I'm told.
> 
> Anyway, he went and got his dad (my great grandfather) and they got a sack of dynamite (less regulated back in the days) and went into the woods a couple of days later and blew them all to hell.
> 
> I hate snakes.


That's the most ignorant thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## StephenG (May 18, 2012)

oasismfg said:


> That's the most ignorant thing I've heard in a while.


Thanks. I don't totally disagree with you but it was a different time and things were handled differently in the day.

On the other hand, I had a 3-yr old cousin bit by a copperhead on the hand 4 weeks ago. Spent 2 weeks at CHoA and she would have died if it would have got her on the head or torso.

I kill all venomous snakes on my property.


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

StephenG said:


> Thanks. I don't totally disagree with you but it was a different time and things were handled differently in the day.
> 
> On the other hand, I had a 3-yr old cousin bit by a copperhead on the hand 4 weeks ago. Spent 2 weeks at CHoA and she would have died if it would have got her on the head or torso.
> 
> I kill all venomous snakes on my property.


Well, I hate to say it, but it's not the kid's fault (being 3), and it's not the snake's fault (for being a snake). If it was a copperhead, I'm guessing it was in snake habitat. What were her parents doing at the time? I got kids too, and we ride in So. Cal rattlesnake country. If we see one on the trail, we gently shoo it into the brush. Snakes don't deserve a death penalty from you by virtue of the poison they were born with. They're way more afraid of you than you of them, especially if they see something big coming at them. They'll try to get away if they can, and fight if their instinct tells them they have no choice

Maybe you're really a great guy, but it sounds as if your forbears were misguided, and that has perpetuated to this day.


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

One other thing - I have no great love for rattlesnakes, any more than any other snake or rabbit, or deer, etc, etc. And I'm hunter. But please don't kill it unless you're going to eat it. Tastes like chicken.


----------



## StephenG (May 18, 2012)

oasismfg said:


> Well, I hate to say it, but it's not the kid's fault (being 3), and it's not the snake's fault (for being a snake). If it was a copperhead, I'm guessing it was in snake habitat. What were her parents doing at the time? I got kids too, and we ride in So. Cal rattlesnake country. If we see one on the trail, we gently shoo it into the brush. Snakes don't deserve a death penalty from you by virtue of the poison they were born with. They're way more afraid of you than you of them, especially if they see something big coming at them. They'll try to get away if they can, and fight if their instinct tells them they have no choice.


It was a Copperhead, they killed it and took it to the hospital with them. She was drawing on the driveway with chalk, put her hand down next to some monkeygrass bordering the driveway and got bit. Instincts, defense, nature, whatever...it bit her and died because of it.



oasismfg said:


> Maybe you're really a great guy, but it sounds as if your forbears were misguided, and that has perpetuated to this day.


Really? Wow.

Listen, I respect your opinion to preserve the life of venomous snakes. If I see one on the trail I'll do the same more than likely. But don't perceive to think me misguided or less enlightened than you because I choose to kill them on my property. I have my reasons and you have yours, end of story.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

From a couple of days ago. Had to bunny hop him.
Turned around to make sure he was OK and he wouldn't clear the trail, even when
I gave his tail a shake. Finally had to pick him up and put him in the brush.


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

StephenG said:


> Really? Wow.
> 
> Listen, I respect your opinion to preserve the life of venomous snakes. If I see one on the trail I'll do the same more than likely. But don't perceive to think me misguided or less enlightened than you because I choose to kill them on my property. I have my reasons and you have yours, end of story.


No need to get in a snit. I'm all for keeping my property free of venomous snakes as well. But please, at least give some honest thought to moving them off your property. They're almost as easy to catch and put in a box as they are to kill. A simple pole with a hook on the end is all it takes. Either that, or fire up the barbeque.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Vermont.....*

...snakes have a pretty short life...this one was cut even shorter by a vehicle just before i rode up....


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Was riding down a fire road a while back and came across a rattler. Got off the bike to take a picture of same. The snake seemed very agitated. As I was taking pictures. Another one came into view.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is another one I came across. Laying right in the middle of the road. Took his picture, then prodded him off the road.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

A Utah King Snake (he had a black head). I had to hurry to get this before he ducked into a hole.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Indigo snake... I think


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Rattlesnake. Right in the middle of the picture. Was pretty long and lean compared to the rattlers I've seen before.



He was right on the edge of the trail when I came upon him, but it took me a minute to compose myself and get my phone out of my pack!

Hot day, so the trail wasn't as busy as it can be, but this was on a very popular trail (Clarks in Corner Canyon) right on the edge of the city. I've never seen one this low on the mountain or this close to the city before.

Ooops, the pic isn't very big. Not sure why -- others I've taken with my phone have been huge. I'll try to reconfigure.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today i dropped by a flat where some friend's of mine are living, and just before i left one of the people that also lives there just returned from a walk with his snake....
It was one of the nicest looking snakes i saw, but she wasn't willing to pose for a few snaps that long.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This rattlesnake just wouldn't let me by. Phoenix, AZ last weekend in the McDowells.





And a short video after I went around it as it settled back down.


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

Earlier this year on road ride. Never seen anything like this before. Previously posted on a wildlife thread. Not sure who won this battle. The hawk was blinking and I never saw the snake move.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Found this little snake on the trail on Wilder Ranch, Santa Cruz,CA.
I suppose it was trying to warm up on the overcast morning... this last Monday.
I moved it off the trail a ways for it's safety and the safety of others.
Had a friend bitten by a baby rattler a year or so ago... he survived, but got envenomated pretty good and wound up with a pretty severe reaction.
Juveniles... just don't know what to do with them sometimes!


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mtn-Rider said:


> This rattlesnake just wouldn't let me by. Phoenix, AZ last weekend in the McDowells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of Camera are you using ? That closup is a great pic.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Hey now...*

That is awesome and quite a rare sight. the Redtail Hawk pounced on the snake for dinner, and the snake wasn't having it. Too bad you couldn't have waited for the outcome and I'm sure it was tempting to help the hawk out but it's best to let nature take it's course.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

SSdirt29 said:


> What kind of Camera are you using ? That closup is a great pic.


Thanks, I use a Samsung HZ30W, on a Gorillapod for the video.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That is awesome and quite a rare sight. the Redtail Hawk pounced on the snake for dinner, and the snake wasn't having it. Too bad you couldn't have waited for the outcome and I'm sure it was tempting to help the hawk out but it's best to let nature take it's course.


I'd have to bet that the hawk ended up just fine. The question is whether or not it ended up leaving the snake or taking it away for a meal.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

wsmac said:


> Found this little snake on the trail on Wilder Ranch, Santa Cruz,CA.
> I suppose it was trying to warm up on the overcast morning... this last Monday.
> I moved it off the trail a ways for it's safety and the safety of others.
> Had a friend bitten by a baby rattler a year or so ago... he survived, but got envenomated pretty good and wound up with a pretty severe reaction.
> Juveniles... just don't know what to do with them sometimes!


Fat Gopher Snake. Been feasting on field mice, I bet.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I'd have to bet that the hawk ended up just fine. The question is whether or not it ended up leaving the snake or taking it away for a meal.


Why do you say that?

AFAIK Snake venom is toxic to most (if not all) birds and I never heard of Hawks being anything extraordinary in that area.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

highdelll said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> AFAIK Snake venom is toxic to most (if not all) birds and I never heard of Hawks being anything extraordinary in that area.


That's not a venomous snake, otherwise I agree with you.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)




----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Call_me_Tom said:


>


Forget the snakes for a moment, your bike is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Forget the snakes for a moment, your bike is awesome! :thumbsup:


Thanks, bring your bike next time you're in town & we can dodge rattlers together.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ambassadorhawg said:


> That's not a venomous snake, otherwise I agree with you.


Can you see the head or tail of the snake to tell it isn't a venomous one. Because on my small cell phone screen I can't tell. But by his markings and color he looks to be a Gopher snake which is non venomous.
Either way I'm sure the hawk came out fine. Most animals that hunt venomous snakes have a built in immunity of the venom from over many generations of hunting them.As Highdel said I too have never heard of birds having this. But a Red Tailed hawk specialises in hunting snakes so if this is found in birds he would have it.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Can you see the head or tail of the snake to tell it isn't a venomous one. Because on my small cell phone screen I can't tell. But by his markings and color he looks to be a Gopher snake which is non venomous.
> Either way I'm sure the hawk came out fine. Most animals that hunt venomous snakes have a built in immunity of the venom from over many generations of hunting them.As Highdel said I too have never heard of birds having this. But a Red Tailed hawk specialises in hunting snakes so if this is found in birds he would have it.


I'm also thinking it's a Gopher or Bull snake. I can say with some confidence that no venomous snakes in the USA have a pattern like that.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I'm also thinking it's a Gopher or Bull snake. I can say with some confidence that no venomous snakes in the USA have a pattern like that.


Well after I posted that I was curious if birds of prey who hunt venomous snakes become immune to them over generations. So I looked in to it only to discover that they don't have an immunity and must be cautious and fast in order avoid a deadly bite. Which I'm sure is a built in instinct. Check it out here...
What Are Sidewinders' Enemies? | eHow.com


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> That's not a venomous snake, otherwise I agree with you.


how can you tell?
it appears to have keeled scales
and markings not unlike a western

They also look like a gopher/bull - the keeled appearance is what throws me off


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I can say for sure that the chance's of any snake
taking out a Redtail hawk are slim to none.
By the same token, if any snake has the size and constricting
strength to do a hawk in, it would be a Gopher or Bull snake.

P.S. The picture with the hawk in it, that is a Gopher snake.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

highdelll said:


> how can you tell?
> it appears to have keeled scales
> and markings not unlike a western


Westerns (most all rattlers) have a light colored border surrounding each diamond shape on their back. This snake has small, smooth scales and no light color borders.

I have to admit that it may be something other than a Gopher or Bull snake. But that all depends on exactly where the pic was taken. If it's in the Rockies, or West of there it's almost certainly a Gopher or Bull snake.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Loudviking said:


> I can say for sure that the chance's of any snake
> taking out a Redtail hawk are slim to none.
> By the same token, if any snake has the size and constricting
> strength to do a hawk in, it would be a Gopher or Bull snake.
> ...


LV, That's what my opinion was over numerous years of being an avid outdoorsman. Until this thread got me curious enough to look in to it.
A venomous snake can come out on top, check out this link. Birds of prey section.
What Are Sidewinders' Enemies? | eHow.com


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Westerns (most all rattlers) have a light colored border surrounding each diamond shape on their back. *This snake has small, smooth scales* and no light color borders.
> 
> I have to admit that it may be something other than a Gopher or Bull snake. But that all depends on exactly where the pic was taken. If it's in the Rockies, or West of there it's almost certainly a Gopher or Bull snake.


The bold is where I disagree (disagreed) - and the reason I said anything - I was not looking at the markings, but how the scales looked.
To me, they don't look smooth-scaled at all

agreed on any other points!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LV, That's what my opinion was over numerous years of being an avid outdoorsman. Until this thread got me curious enough to look in to it.
> A venomous snake can come out on top, check out this link. Birds of prey section.
> What Are Sidewinders' Enemies? | eHow.com


Well crap, learn something new every day, thanks.
I have owned numerous snakes over the years, all
North American, no tropical. My Bull lived for 18 years
and was an adult when I got him. Was 7'3" long and
very thick, could have gave most anything a run for
the money.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

highdelll said:


> The bold is where I disagree (disagreed) - and the reason I said anything - I was not looking at the markings, but how the scales looked.
> To me, they don't look smooth-scaled at all
> 
> agreed on any other points!


Perhaps Delll but look at the video of the Western directly above it. The pic of the hawk/snake is just about the same distance away as the rattler video. Notice how much larger the keeled scales of a Pit Viper are compared to the scales on the snake that has coils around the hawk? Notice how much more girthy the rattler is?

I guess we will never really know for sure but after actively handing/keeping/collecting snakes (venomous and non-venomous) for more than 35 years, I feel pretty confident in my assumption. However, I know of at least a few other MTBR members on here that are far more experienced than I am with snakes. Perhaps they will chime in?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

highdelll said:


> The bold is where I disagree (disagreed) - and the reason I said anything - I was not looking at the markings, but how the scales looked.
> To me, they don't look smooth-scaled at all
> 
> agreed on any other points!


Are you guy's done arguing about yet.
I live in the west and have had numerous Bull snake sightings. The snake in question in that picture is a Gopher snake. I'm 100% sure of it.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Are you guy's done arguing about yet.
> I live in the west and have had numerous Bull snake sightings. The snake in question in that picture is a Gopher snake. I'm 100% sure of it.


It's a friendly debate. Better to debate about this than stupid politics, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

And I second that statement^^^^^


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Loudviking said:


> Well crap, learn something new every day, thanks.
> I have owned numerous snakes over the years, all
> North American, no tropical. My Bull lived for 18 years
> and was an adult when I got him. Was 7'3" long and
> ...


WOW!! Over 7 feet long?! I've caught a few over 6 feet in my time but a 7+ footer is impressive.

Here's pic I've already posted in the past as a salute to your gigantic Gopher:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Loudviking said:


> And I second that statement^^^^^


Wow a 7 footer a big dude for sure. I have seen Bulls upwards of 5' and have heard of 6 footers but a 7 footer is a well fed long lived one. What many don't know is even though a Bull snake is non venomous they are immune to Rattlesnake venom. And often kill Rattlesnakes and eat them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ambassadorhawg said:


> It's a friendly debate. Better to debate about this than stupid politics, wouldn't you agree?


Yes I totally agree, and I knew it was a simple friendly debate. But I used the word arguing in humor and scarcasticly and added the little dude winking at you to let you know that was my intention.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Perhaps Delll but look at the video of the Western directly above it. The pic of the hawk/snake is just about the same distance away as the rattler video. Notice how much larger the keeled scales of a Pit Viper are compared to the scales on the snake that has coils around the hawk? Notice how much more girthy the rattler is?
> 
> I guess we will never really know for sure but after actively handing/keeping/collecting snakes (venomous and non-venomous) for more than 35 years, I feel pretty confident in my assumption. However, I know of at least a few other MTBR members on here that are far more experienced than I am with snakes. Perhaps they will chime in?


sorry man
:thumbsup:
it's probably a rosy tail boa - and it got confused (red-tail hawk and such)
I know nothing about snakes growing up in the woods of Trinity County
'keeled scales'?? who even comes up with that crap? :crazy: was the snake a boat or something? :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A Gopher snake a Bull snake and a Western Diamondback are similar. But distinctfully different in markings and color. The snake in the Redtail Hawks grasp is most definately a Gopher snake. End of debate.


----------



## Gripo (May 2, 2005)

Saw this carpet yesterday and another carpet plus a brown snake.....all were this long....








Saw this red belly black and a 4ft brown on a ride last week....








And this on the way home from town the other night....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow Gripo that many in that short amount of time. You're like the snake whisperer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gripo (May 2, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow Gripo that many in that short amount of time. You're like the snake whisperer.:thumbsup:


I don't want to be though.....btw these are Aussie snakes.....

Never seen so many of them.....


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

highdelll said:


> sorry man
> :thumbsup:
> it's probably a rosy tail boa - and it got confused (red-tail hawk and such)
> I know nothing about snakes growing up in the woods of Trinity County
> 'keeled scales'?? who even comes up with that crap? :crazy: was the snake a boat or something? :lol:


The keeled scales make the snake more hydrodynamic, LOL!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow a 7 footer a big dude for sure. I have seen Bulls upwards of 5' and have heard of 6 footers but a 7 footer is a well fed long lived one. What many don't know is even though a Bull snake is non venomous they are immune to Rattlesnake venom. And often kill Rattlesnakes and eat them.


Aren't you thinking of a King Snake instead?


----------



## minnesotam7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Couple of rattlers from this summer. 1st was from Socal and he was BIG and PISSED!! Second was in the phoenix area

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=727562&stc=1&d=1349032052

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=727563&stc=1&d=1349032129


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> WOW!! Over 7 feet long?! I've caught a few over 6 feet in my time but a 7+ footer is impressive.
> 
> Here's pic I've already posted in the past as a salute to your gigantic Gopher:


Is it just me or does anyone else find it peculiar that a grown man likes to play with...long, thick & dangerous things...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find it peculiar that a grown man likes to play with...long, thick & dangerous things...


I claim to make no particular claim about any claim in particular, I just go with it.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I like it better when a girl plays with
my long, thick, ah, never mind.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Aren't you thinking of a King Snake instead?


Ummm no why would you think that? I (we) were talking about Bull snakes whicb Colorado is full of. When I lived in San Diego Kings were common.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ummm no why would you think that? I (we) were talking about Bull snakes whicb Colorado is full of. When I lived in San Diego Kings were common.


Because Kings are famous for being immune (actually not immune, they have a tolerance to it) to rattlesnake venom and are well known for eating others snakes. In fact, we commonly fed smaller snakes to our Kings when we were younger.

Never heard that about Bulls/Gophers: Immune to venom OR snake eaters.

Wiki.answers.com:

"King snakes are immune to rattlesnake venom making it possible for them to eat rattlers as well as other snakes, rodents and birds which they kill by constriction. The Columbia Encyclopedia, Sixth Edition. 2008. Encyclopedia.com. 18 Apr. 2009 <http://www.encyclopedia.com>."

I searched online and did not see any data stating that Bull/Gopher snakes are immune/have a tolerance to snake venom. I also couldn't find anything noting that they are known for eating other snakes but I have to assume that they certainly do this on occassion.

Still a friendly debate on my end.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

not necessarily a snake, but it kinda slithered...i only saw one snake all year, a nice fat garter snake, but it slithered away before i could get a pic. this guy was under a rock we were moving during a trail work day, and its notable because they dont seem to be common in these parts. ( i say that because i havent seen a salamander in the woods in many years.) i couldnt even begin to guess what it is.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

minnesotam7 said:


> Couple of rattlers from this summer. 1st was from Socal and he was BIG and PISSED!! Second was in the phoenix area
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=727562&stc=1&d=1349032052
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=727563&stc=1&d=1349032129


I don't miss these.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

big terry said:


> not necessarily a snake, but it kinda slithered...i only saw one snake all year, a nice fat garter snake, but it slithered away before i could get a pic. this guy was under a rock we were moving during a trail work day, and its notable because they dont seem to be common in these parts. ( i say that because i havent seen a salamander in the woods in many years.) i couldnt even begin to guess what it is.


That's friggin' rad, man! Amphibians are extremely sensitive to pollution and disruption from mankind so to them moving about your area is saying some good stuff about where you live.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

well then, to make it even more wtf... the trails are actually on old landfill property. i dont believe that this particular section of the trail was actually used for dumping but it certainly isnt far away. one of the roughest climbs out there is called junk hill- because on the left and downhill from that line, is what was clearly an effort to fill in a small ravine with old tires and large farm waste.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

big terry said:


> well then, to make it even more wtf... the trails are actually on old landfill property. i dont believe that this particular section of the trail was actually used for dumping but it certainly isnt far away. one of the roughest climbs out there is called junk hill- because on the left and downhill from that line, is what was clearly an effort to fill in a small ravine with old tires and large farm waste.


One man's trash is another creature's treasure.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

funny thing is that i tried to ID that thing, and the only thing i can come up with is called the cave salamander- but its range only extends into a couple of counties at the far SW end of the state. i found him in north central ohio.

times like these i wish i paid a lot more attention in class...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

big terry said:


> funny thing is that i tried to ID that thing, and the only thing i can come up with is called the cave salamander- but its range only extends into a couple of counties at the far SW end of the state. i found him in north central ohio.
> 
> times like these i wish i paid a lot more attention in class...


Looks like this fella, here's the link:

Northern Red Salamander, Pseudotriton ruber ruber


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

could be... or could be this guy, the northern variety.

Spring Salamander, Gyrinophilus porphyriticus ssp.

or could be this one too, but its range doesnt extend this far north. its classified as threatened, too.

Midland Mud Salamander, Pseudotriton montanus diastictus

i didnt want to pick it up and asked the other guys not to as well. would have been nice to see it a little more close up, even get closer pics. nevertheless it was still really cool to see one after so many years.

sorry for the hijack guys, didnt know where else to put it and didnt want to start a new thread.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Because Kings are famous for being immune (actually not immune, they have a tolerance to it) to rattlesnake venom and are well known for eating others snakes. In fact, we commonly fed smaller snakes to our Kings when we were younger.
> 
> Never heard that about Bulls/Gophers: Immune to venom OR snake eaters.
> 
> ...


Live in South Dakota where Bull's are common, and have watched them dine on 
rattlesnakes. They are NOT immune to venom, only Kingsnakes are.
Bullsnakes average about 6 feet (1.8 m) in length, and specimens of up to 8 feet 4 inches (2.5 m) have been recorded.[2] Adult specimens have been weighed from 1-3.6 kg (2.2-7.9 lb), though the heaviest known specimens can attain 4.5 kg (9.9 lb).[3][4][5] This makes the bullsnake among the largest snakes native to the United States, although it is generally not as long as indigo snakes nor as heavy or as large in diameter as rattlesnakes.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Loudviking said:


> Live in South Dakota where Bull's are common, and have watched them dine on
> rattlesnakes. They are NOT immune to venom, only Kingsnakes are.
> Bullsnakes average about 6 feet (1.8 m) in length, and specimens of up to 8 feet 4 inches (2.5 m) have been recorded.[2] Adult specimens have been weighed from 1-3.6 kg (2.2-7.9 lb), though the heaviest known specimens can attain 4.5 kg (9.9 lb).[3][4][5] This makes the bullsnake among the largest snakes native to the United States, although it is generally not as long as indigo snakes nor as heavy or as large in diameter as rattlesnakes.


Thanks LV! :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

big terry said:


> could be... or could be this guy, the northern variety.
> 
> Spring Salamander, Gyrinophilus porphyriticus ssp.
> 
> ...


Makes me giggle how many similar looking Sallys you got out your way. I almost wonder just how much of a genetic difference there really is between all them?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Thanks LV! :thumbsup:


I agree with what LV said. I was wrong on Bull snakes being immune to venom but right on them killing and eating Rattlesnakes. As well as King snakes killing Rattlesnakes. I thought both species were immune to the venom but just the King is, as LV corrected me on.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

*Snakes to Salamanders*

a male hangin out and one gettin busy!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I just started riding a month ago, and haven't encountered any, yet.
Walked up on these first two in the last six weeks or so while hiking:


















The really scary encounter was three months back, though


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Eastern Hognose in Tallahassee at Munson Hills


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> Eastern Hognose in Tallahassee at Munson Hills


That is an awesome looking snake. Are they as nasty as they look?


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

mestapho said:


> That is an awesome looking snake. Are they as nasty as they look?


Hognose are all bluff. Put on a good act, though. When that fails they roll over and play dead.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mestapho said:


> That is an awesome looking snake. Are they as nasty as they look?


They make a big scene in an effort to scare you away. If that doesn't work, they roll over and play dead. They eat frogs.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> They make a big scene in an effort to scare you away. If that doesn't work, they roll over and play dead. They eat frogs.


I kinda thought that's what it would be. 
Pretty snake.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, this guy(gal?) puffed up and flaired up... I used a stick to move him off the trail, never struck, but also didn't play dead(dissappointedly).

Got some more... in FL, we have lots of snakes.

From a bikepacking trip in Apalachicola National Forest




























OK, so the above is a really bad picture... and a legless lizard... sue me.










St Marks Wildlife Refuge bikepacking...










Tates Hell State Forest bikepacking










Here's a few while not biking...


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Saw this while snow shoeing 2 weeks ago. It is a very confused & very cold Eastern Water snake. It was about 30* and that is 16" of snow on either side of the water.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Saw this little guy in our national forest. Cotton Mouth I believe (Lots of low lying swamp around).


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Beautiful Cotton Mouth/Water Moccasin!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Rattlesnake.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

This southern pacific rattlesnake couldn't stay off my porch, and was always under the car. Not cool when you're leaving for work. It showed up uninvited to a family picnic and got the business end of a five iron. It lives tacked to a piece of cherry wood now.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Another one from today.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Gopher snake today


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

Saw this little guy taking a snooze in a brush pile beside a creek.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Thanks everybody for posting up some great snake pics! MTBR'er KuhlKat took these at Moon Lake Park In Luzerne County PA the other day.....it appears to be a Rat Snake.....he/she climbed up a hemlock tree and disappeared into a knot hole.....


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a pic of my new temporary pet. His name is Gulliver.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

ignore


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Watersnake, not water mocosin. No venom.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Gopher snake? Very cute.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's a San Diego Gopher snake. Very, very common in these here parts. I've seen 3 or 4 of them already this Spring and this is the most common size, too.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

OhGee said:


> Earlier this year on road ride. Never seen anything like this before. Previously posted on a wildlife thread. Not sure who won this battle. The hawk was blinking and I never saw the snake move.


Now this is crazy. Not a hazard most of us have to worry about. Never had my pizza try to coil around me.  My money is on the hawk but who knows.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oaktree said:


> these are the most common snakes, I'm sure many of you have seen them, but I'd never realized they would/could swallow and pass such a large piece of "food".


Looks like a garter snake swallowing a toad. Toads have poison glands. I know some snake species can handle that no problem but I'm not sure about garter snakes. Also, you see that toad is all puffed up with air. Did he get that toad all the way down?


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

charmicarmicat said:


> Coral snake spotted first by my 7 y.o. daughter on her first ever trail ride.


We have coral snakes in NC but not where I live. I've only seen them in museums. That's awesome!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Saw a small rattler today, not even 3 feet long.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Garter snake and Gopher snake from today


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Rattler from last week


----------



## willembad (Feb 2, 2013)

Cottonmouth sharing multi-use trail.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Rattler from tonight. Saw a baby earlier but it was camera shy.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Not sure what this is but it looks full


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Not sure what this is but it looks full


Fat and happy gopher snake.


----------



## MotoDane250 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is one from May.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

King Snake on my road bike ride today


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

.....6-7' black racer, harmless but stretching across the trail and a danger to riders.......moved him out of the way and took his picture (made a celebrity of him).....


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Northern Pacific rattlesnake, full, happy and about as aggressive as a lamb.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Gopher snake last week



















Western Yellow-bellied Racer today.










Not a snake, but a Wild Turkey chick.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

First rattler of the year.


----------



## redbullhamster (May 21, 2014)

Heard you weirdos like snake pictures or something.










__
https://flic.kr/p/14223040101


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Ran over this guy the other night on a fast downhill section. He looked like any other root in the trail until I heard the rattling.


----------



## wingerak92 (Apr 15, 2014)

Norcoshore1 said:


> i cannot possibly fathom how you guys arent afraid of snakes. its like not being afraid of a friggin serial killer standing over you when you wake up in the middle of the night. snakes are friggin scary as hell. if i lived in a place where you regulary saw snakes when you went biking, i would find another sport.


Snakes aren't too terrible. I find it one of the joys of biking when we see these creatures. I encounter A few threatened species (frogs and salamanders) and lots of Garter snakes. We do have the Prairie Rattlesnake here, but I haven't seen one... yet!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Found this gopher snake whilst riding the Bonneville Shoreline Trail in Ogden, Utah this afternoon...had quite the attitude - hissed at me and all that jazz..


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^cool picture!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

These are some friends I have run across lately:


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I don't have any pics but a funny story. My 1st cousin and his 11yr old son rode the Virginia Creeper trail saturday and the son ran over and black snake he didn't see and it jumped up at him and my 1st cousin was on some rented cruiser bike and according to them bent the handlebars trying to get the bike stopped before he got to the snake. I hate they didn't have a go pro or didn't tale pics. The son told me this today when we all went to eat after church. LOL


----------



## MarkMac (Nov 28, 2012)

I found this guy on the Apache Trail last month:










I was urging my GF, "Hurry up and get the pic". He was heavy and inching toward me.


----------



## SeaHorse (Jan 17, 2014)

MarkMac said:


> I found this guy on the Apache Trail last month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of snake?


----------



## MarkMac (Nov 28, 2012)

SeaHorse said:


> What kind of snake?


Gopher/bullsnake, man-eater size.


----------



## Astra2 (Dec 27, 2010)

OwenM said:


> The really scary encounter was three months back, though


Dear God, I have enough trouble riding where there are rattlesnakes. If I lived in black mamba country, I think I would have trouble getting out of fetal position, much less on a bike.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I found what was left of a Gopher Snake that didn't survive the challenge of trying to cross a road safely...


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

We weren't biking here - but fishing just off of the trail that a buddy and me frequently ride. Loading up my pole after another disappointing day and I hear my buddy (above) go "Check this **** out!" Asked me to take a picture. Took it as quick as possible and told him to get that m'fer away from me. Tossed it behind his back and the aggressive bastard came right back at him, but he was calmly in the truck before anything happened. Believe it was a lil' ole Cotton Mouth.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^It's a Copperhead^


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Found this guy crossing the road by my car this morning before work. 3-3 1/2 ft Cali King.


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

Hawg said:


> ^It's a Copperhead^


:madman: Totally meant to say copperhead. Lol, just saw the word Cottonmouth on here a couple of times and got the two mixed up apparently. 'Preciate it! Either way, screw that.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

*Rattlesnake headed my way*

It was in the trail in front of me at Arastradero in the Palo Alto Hills. I took this photo from several feet away with a 400mm lens.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

*skip*

Nope.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

@dugt - great shot!


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it's a bull snake.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mbco1975 said:


> I think it's a bull snake.
> 
> View attachment 902252


Yes it is, aka, Gopher Snake. What a beauty!


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

A few feet from my backdoor.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's a nice plump Rattler caught by a Ranger where I ride on Mt Tamalpais.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

dugt said:


> Nope.


What he said...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

ColeSJ said:


> View attachment 902106
> 
> 
> We weren't biking here - but fishing just off of the trail that a buddy and me frequently ride. Loading up my pole after another disappointing day and I hear my buddy (above) go "Check this **** out!" Asked me to take a picture. Took it as quick as possible and told him to get that m'fer away from me. Tossed it behind his back and the aggressive bastard came right back at him, but he was calmly in the truck before anything happened. Believe it was a lil' ole Cotton Mouth.


This ^ is how most snake bites occur, and also explains why 90% of snake bite "victims" are male.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

*Rattler on bridle trail*

My second rattler on the trail so far this year. Thats what happens when you go riding at dusk to avoid the heat of the day.

Horse turds for size comparison. This guy did not move.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't see these guys too often. Southern NY state. I'm no expert, but pretty sure this is a Timber Rattlesnake. Sure enough that I kept my distance.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

huffster said:


> Don't see these guys too often. Southern NY state. I'm no expert, but pretty sure this is a Timber Rattlesnake. Sure enough that I kept my distance.
> 
> View attachment 909770


Yes! A drop dead gorgeous Timber.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^this snake caused me to put on another mile or so today. A little while after seeing him, I passed a couple of older ladies hiking. We said our hellos and kept on going. A short while later, I think: _"Oh crap, their gonna walk right into that sucker"._ So, I doubled back to tell them to watch the trail carefully. They were very appreciative!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

So, just 4 days I go I post a Timber Rattler and say "Don't see these too often". Well, I guess its "Snake Week" for huffster. Riding in Sterling Forest, NY. A large tree was across the trail, so I dismount to climb over and hear the dreaded "rattle". I hadn't seen it until that moment, but it was moving away. I got this photo. ~6' long and as thick as my forearm.

"Awesome" is probably an ideal word for these guys. But, hopefully "Snake Week" is over...or at least "Poisonous Snake Week"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

huffster said:


> So, just 4 days I go I post a Timber Rattler and say "Don't see these too often". Well, I guess its "Snake Week" for huffster. Riding in Sterling Forest, NY. A large tree was across the trail, so I dismount to climb over and hear the dreaded "rattle". I hadn't seen it until that moment, but it was moving away. I got this photo. ~6' long and as thick as my forearm.
> 
> "Awesome" is probably an ideal word for these guys. But, hopefully "Snake Week" is over...or at least "Poisonous Snake Week"
> View attachment 910887


Nice! I've seen some pretty good size Timber Rattlers as a kid in upstate N.Y.

Did anybody notice this photo a page back. Holy guacamole that's a granddaddy of a rattler.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! I've seen some pretty good size Timber Rattlers as a kid in upstate N.Y.
> 
> Did anybody notice this photo a page back. Holy guacamole that's a granddaddy of a rattler.


After I posted that photo a friend of mine that rides with me up where the snake was caught refuses to ride up there now - he's from the city and is deathly afraid of snakes. I usually see small Rattlers up there every so often, but this one was the catch of the year.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> After I posted that photo a friend of mine that rides with me up where the snake was caught refuses to ride up there now - he's from the city and is deathly afraid of snakes. I usually see small Rattlers up there every so often, but this one was the catch of the year.
> 
> View attachment 912718


So what species of rattlesnake is that and where was it caught.


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Based on the fact that it was caught near Mt. Talmalpias I think it is a northern pacific rattlesnake, but I'm not an expert by any means.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

No pics, but I've had two instances and or run in with rattles this year.

About 3 months ago pre riding a trail for a race. Did the first lap to see the trail, seconds lap we cranked it up some and was coming around a corner and hit a straight. As I was pushing it I saw a stick in the trail, then thought man that stick wasn't there earlier. About that time I see the rattle on its tail right as I rode right over the last 1' of his tail. Yelled "RATTLER" to the rider behind me and I hear him yell the same thing.

Last instance was during the 24 hours in the canyon race at Palo Duro this year. Morning ride, about 5am and I catch up to one of the solo riders. We are cranking it and all of a sudden he stops in the middle of the trail. I am like what's up, he points to a nice 5' rattle coiled in the middle of the trail. I said, we I think he wins and we waited for a second and he un-coiled and went off the side of the trail and we continued on.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TJay74 said:


> No pics, but I've had two instances and or run in with rattles this year.
> 
> About 3 months ago pre riding a trail for a race. Did the first lap to see the trail, seconds lap we cranked it up some and was coming around a corner and hit a straight. As I was pushing it I saw a stick in the trail, then thought man that stick wasn't there earlier. About that time I see the rattle on its tail right as I rode right over the last 1' of his tail. Yelled "RATTLER" to the rider behind me and I hear him yell the same thing.
> 
> Last instance was during the 24 hours in the canyon race at Palo Duro this year. Morning ride, about 5am and I catch up to one of the solo riders. We are cranking it and all of a sudden he stops in the middle of the trail. I am like what's up, he points to a nice 5' rattle coiled in the middle of the trail. I said, we I think he wins and we waited for a second and he un-coiled and went off the side of the trail and we continued on.


A bunny hop works wonders in scenario #2.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

At 5am on a 24 hour endurance race being 5 miles from civilization/medical help and at least an hour or so from medical help even if I was at camp there was no way I was taking that chance since the rattler was in the coiled position. Laid out no problem, coiled and they can reach out almost half the distance of their length.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Came around a corner to this little guy:


----------



## l-dogs (Jul 3, 2010)

Thinking about doing the 24 hours in the Old Pueblo so we did a little scouting of Willow Springs. We weren't the only ones on the trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TJay74 said:


> At 5am on a 24 hour endurance race being 5 miles from civilization/medical help and at least an hour or so from medical help even if I was at camp there was no way I was taking that chance since the rattler was in the coiled position. Laid out no problem, coiled and they can reach out almost half the distance of their length.


I know I was just messing with ya. You did the right thing by not killing it like some morons do.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice Gopher snake today.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

i came across this beautiful viper on the road side during road cycling.unfortunatly it was dead


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Cape Cod Black Racer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

thecanoe said:


> Cape Cod Black Racer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"oh my god!! its coming right for us!!" pappoww


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*Small guy. Took off trail and put in leaves, with a acorn cap of water. 90 degrees*


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

matuchi said:


> Here's a nice plump Rattler caught by a Ranger where I ride on Mt Tamalpais.


 I'm no expert, but is that the best place to grab that sucker. 
Couldn't the snake reach back and strike?? A bite from that mother would not be a pleasnt experience.

My buddy thinks this is photo shopped, I think real or not it gives me the creeps....:eekster:


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

mtbmatty said:


> I'm no expert, but is that the best place to grab that sucker.
> Couldn't the snake reach back and strike?? A bite from that mother would not be a pleasnt experience.
> 
> My buddy thinks this is photo shopped, I think real or not it gives me the creeps....:eekster:


That photo was taken by a Ranger up by Lake Lagunitas and was not photo shopped. If you look closely you can see the Ranger's muscles flexing in his arm as he tries to lift the heavy snake to put it in the container.

I agree it looks like he should of grabbed it closer to the head but my guess is he was just happy to get ahold of it anywhere he could to put it in the container.

I encounter rattlers up there sometimes - but that is by far the biggest one I have ever seen from there. I make sure I am careful stepping across logs and other rocky areas - but they are seldom seen on the trails.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

mtbmatty said:


> I'm no expert, but is that the best place to grab that sucker.
> Couldn't the snake reach back and strike?? A bite from that mother would not be a pleasnt experience.
> 
> My buddy thinks this is photo shopped, I think real or not it gives me the creeps....:eekster:


Real, but the forced perspective makes it look bigger than it actually is. I'd say it's 3 1/2 feet maybe 4.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

mestapho said:


> Real, but the forced perspective makes it look bigger than it actually is. I'd say it's 3 1/2 feet maybe 4.


I agree - It's kind of like taking a photo of a fish in your hands with your arms stretched out towards the camera - it always looks bigger - but in this case I'm sure the Ranger wasn't trying to make it look bigger but wanted that Rattler as far away from his body as possible.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

Y


matuchi said:


> That photo was taken by a Ranger up by Lake Lagunitas and was not photo shopped. If you look closely you can see the Ranger's muscles flexing in his arm as he tries to lift the heavy snake to put it in the container.
> 
> I agree it looks like he should of grabbed it closer to the head but my guess is he was just happy to get ahold of it anywhere he could to put it in the container.
> 
> I encounter rattlers up there sometimes - but that is by far the biggest one I have ever seen from there. I make sure I am careful stepping across logs and other rocky areas - but they are seldom seen on the trails.


i don't know who is crazier the guy holding the snake with no apparent protective gear, or the guy who gets to put the lid on the container.....

Oh, and negative rep if I have bad dreams because of this picture


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

man.cave said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of snake is that? Kind of looks like a hog nose viper of some sort.


----------



## stussing (Nov 20, 2014)

dugt said:


> It was in the trail in front of me at Arastradero in the Palo Alto Hills. I took this photo from several feet away with a 400mm lens.
> View attachment 902115


dugt,

outstanding photo.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

phattruth said:


> What kind of snake is that? Kind of looks like a hog nose viper of some sort.


Ding. Ur right. It was on a bank of a berm and didn't want to get off trail. It kept flatening out its head


----------



## Gripo (May 2, 2005)

Australian "eastern brown".....


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

A pretty California King


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

2 of the 7 rattlesnakes I've seen in the foothills near Fresno since mid april. I usually don't see that many in a year. Me and my dog are getting paranoid.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

donutnational said:


> 2 of the 7 rattlesnakes I've seen in the foothills near Fresno since mid april. I usually don't see that many in a year. Me and my dog are getting paranoid.


You can get your dogs vacinated for rattlesnake venom".


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Saw this guy (girl?) on Gooseberry Mesa last month.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

So far this year 
Baby Rattler








Bigger Rattler








Gopher snake with attitude 




California King









And a newt


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mestapho said:


> So far this year
> Baby Rattler
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that was mean teasing the Gopher snake. Just man-up and pick it up next time. It only hurts for a few seconds when they bite.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

...like this...

Gopher Snake Video - Pinkbike


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been bit plenty and prefer not  
I'll pick up Gophers but this guy was full of piss and vinegar. I just wanted him off the trail so he wouldn't get hurt.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mestapho said:


> I've been bit plenty and prefer not
> I'll pick up Gophers but this guy was full of piss and vinegar. I just wanted him off the trail so he wouldn't get hurt.


It's funny how some Gophers have attitude and some are totally mellow.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Hawg said:


> It's funny how some Gophers have attitude and some are totally mellow.


I know, some are so docile they don't seem to mind at all if you handle them and others hiss and spit like a pissed off rattler.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> It's funny how some Gophers have attitude and some are totally mellow.





J.B. Weld said:


> I know, some are so docile they don't seem to mind at all if you handle them and others hiss and spit like a pissed off rattler.


I've noticed this as well. Very different in attitude it seems depending on where you find them. Living in So. Cal. they were mainly very docile. Here in Colorado they are called Bull Snakes / same species but the ones I've encountered here are very mean and full of attitude. They get huge around here as well. Someone recently posted up a shot in the Front Range forum of a 6' to 7' speciman, the record is 8'. It doesn't matter their attitude I still pick them up. 

Great photos and video, Metapho.:thumbsup:


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Still waiting to see one.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Had to move this guy for his own good today, but he was most unappreciative and kept sticking his tongue out at me. Very rude


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Saw this one at Palo Duro Canyon. He did not want to be disturbed.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Another PDC denizen.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

A year for snakes, King one day followed by a rattler "crappy pic" 2 days after.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Shane5001 said:


> A year for snakes, King one day followed by a rattler "crappy pic" 2 days after.
> View attachment 1071024
> View attachment 1071025


Hey! I think I see a coyote in your picture there, too!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shane5001 said:


> A year for snakes, King followed by a rattler "crappy pic".
> View attachment 1071024
> View attachment 1071025


Kind of weird that the rattler was following the King. Were they single file?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

not a great photo but a good story:

I went for a run through my neighborhood (blasphemy!) and took a side trail toward a creek bed and ran through an overgrown path. I saw this very large snake when I was two strides away from it. I had too much momentum behind me to stop so I took another step and leaped over the snake. scared the living crap out of me! I high-stepped it a few yards a away until curiosity got the best of me and I went back. I don't think the snake was aware of me at all, so I tossed a rock in it's direction and it coiled up and started rattling at me. yup, first encounter with a rattler.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Another Gopher from today's lunch ride


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

A Gopher Snake about four feet long on Mt Tam.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A 4' long Bullsnake on Saturdays ride, Front Range Colorado trail.

In this video. DBB: 3 Siblings in their 50's / 5- 23- 16 Vid #2 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Snake friend...


----------



## mgw24 (May 17, 2016)

4th one we saw that day. Not going back there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

I saw this guy the other day. Got the pic right before he slithered into a hole in the ground.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Just your average black snake

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

man.cave said:


> Just your average black snake
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Where's that trail...looks familiar.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Around lake Norman in NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

King Snake today








Alligator Lizard


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

mestapho said:


> King Snake today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Was that at Sly Park?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Finch Platte said:


> Awesome! Was that at Sly Park?


That's from SFART


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mestapho said:


> King Snake today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction: California King Snake. 

Great find, many an encounter while living in So. Cal. The Alligator Lizard is a funny species in my book. They open their mouth and launch at you like some kind of bad ass. When in reality they are pretty harmless.

Great shots BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Correction: California King Snake.
> 
> Great find, many an encounter while living in So. Cal. The Alligator Lizard is a funny species in my book. They open their mouth and launch at you like some kind of bad ass. When in reality they are pretty harmless.
> 
> Great shots BTW. :thumbsup:


Ha, yes. It is a Cali King but we don't have any other Kings around here. This alligator was super chill.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Came up to this fella moseying across the trail today.

Eastern Rat Snake


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

*a large and rare High Mesa Blacksnake*









Spotted this sucker in Zion NP out on the East Rim Trail.
I've seen many examples of the "Snakeius-stickii" genus laying across the trails in my native hills of south san francisco, but never so large a specimen as this one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CyNil_Rider said:


> View attachment 1073791
> 
> 
> Spotted this sucker in Zion NP out on the East Rim Trail.
> I've seen many examples of the "Snakeius-stickii" genus laying across the trails in my native hills of south san francisco, but never so large a specimen as this one.


LOL
Nice charred and burnt stick.

I bet that gave you the willies.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Garter snake?
Pueblo Reservoir South Shore trails.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We have seen garter snakes in our neck of the woods too


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> Nice charred and burnt stick.
> 
> I bet that gave you the willies.


Heh heh! Yeah after that, I figured they were out there, and was on high alert until the sun went down!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I saw this baby Copperhead on a ride here in CT. Just warming himself on the fire road that crosses the trail we were on.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Arebee said:


> I saw this baby Copperhead on a ride here in CT. Just warming himself on the fire road that crosses the trail we were on.


You guys have paved fire roads??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

man.cave said:


> You guys have paved fire roads??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Even with painted divider lines. That section has split lines which means the fire crew trucks can pass one another.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

LMAO! I was wondering if someone would comment on that!

Our trail system is on the local water company's property and this was an access road years ago. There are still a few sections where the pavement hasn't completely disintegrated.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Another Gopher today.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks everyone for keeping this thread alive. This guy was in middle of American Standard Jim Thorpe PA.


----------



## Revolver1529 (Oct 5, 2009)

A few from this year. Fox Snake in WI. A Box Turtle from KS. and a Bull Snake from WY.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice!
That Bull Snake is a healthy speciman. I see some big ones here in Colorado as well.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Came about an inch away from killing this little guy today


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

California King, juvenile. ^^


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I have been pretty lucky about not seeing rattlers on the trails here, but I saw a 4 foot + one on Sunday. It was on the trail, and moved slowly off. I see rattlesnakes around here, but I rarely see them while biking. I haven't seen many this year, but the ones I've seen were large! I see bullsnakes and racers too, but you don't have to really worry about them.


----------



## Mach1320 (Sep 8, 2016)

Not much for snakes up here in the north, my particular area is known to have our rattle snake and ive seen them but always in very thick wetland areas usually near the edge of water. Otherwise its garter snakes and hog nose when im in the woods. Kinda wish we had some of the colorful stuff


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mestapho said:


> Came about an inch away from killing this little guy today





ConchoBill said:


> I have been pretty lucky about not seeing rattlers on the trails here, but I saw a 4 foot + one on Sunday. It was on the trail, and moved slowly off. I see rattlesnakes around here, but I rarely see them while biking. I haven't seen many this year, but the ones I've seen were large! I see bullsnakes and racers too, but you don't have to really worry about them.





Mach1320 said:


> Not much for snakes up here in the north, my particular area is known to have our rattle snake and ive seen them but always in very thick wetland areas usually near the edge of water. Otherwise its garter snakes and hog nose when im in the woods. Kinda wish we had some of the colorful stuff


Kinda makes me wonder where "here" is. Not a one of you disclosed your location. :nono:


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm in the the Sacramento area (El Dorado Hills) 
We have Kings







, Pacific Rattlers








, Gopher/Bull







, Garter







, and Western Yellow Bellied Racers







and sharp tailed snakes







.

Some non snake herps
Alligator Lizard








Newt








And Gilbert's Skink


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Real good, thanks.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice collection there Mestapho. I've got to start picking up and photographing.

Here's a Bull Snake, Northern Colorado.









DBB: 3 Siblings in their 50's / 5- 23- 16 Vid #2 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ that thing looks pretty long.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Rattler from my lunch ride


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mestapho said:


> Rattler from my lunch ride


Did you pet him?


----------



## mgw24 (May 17, 2016)

Smallish rattler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I posted this in animal encounters a couple of months ago. It was declared "full of squirrel" rather than "pregnant". Took it awhile to drag itself across the path.

Metro Atlanta for those keeping score.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That ^ thar snake is full of squirrel or some other 50 some odd small rodents. Don't listen to them, trust me I'm always on board.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

I heard this guy before I saw him on my ride today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

B888S said:


> I heard this guy before I saw him on my ride today.


And how lucky are Americans to have venomous snakes with a rattle warning? Most countries venomous snakes strike silently.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And how lucky are Americans to have venomous snakes with a rattle warning? Most countries venomous snakes strike silently.


Yeah! Who said America isn't great?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Little Gopher snake full of piss and vinegar


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

No opportunity for a photo, but I had the opportunity to find a nice sized Copperhead across the trail this morning. I love their colors. We cautiously watched each other for a brief moment, then he continued his journey...as did I.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

C2L, where are you that you saw a Copperhead?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

North Texas.

They're common here.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> North Texas.
> 
> They're common here.


True, I thought you were in Utah, never mind. Cool sighting.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I only pretend to be in Utah....sometimes. Sometimes I'm there...sometimes I'm not.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll be somewhere else next week.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL
Got it, the life of a pilot.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And how lucky are Americans to have venomous snakes with a rattle warning? Most countries venomous snakes strike silently.


I know, but I still haven't seen or heard one yet.

When I lived in Korea I ran into a Ussuri mamushi in GoChang Korea. Very cool ! Almost ran it over, stopped and watched it slowly retreat into the woods


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Gopher today










Also a baby rattler


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Nice encounters!

I caught a baby Gopher snake the other day during a ride.


----------



## alembicf1x (Feb 2, 2004)

*king snake? rattlesnake?*

Don't mess with the KING SNAKE!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

alembicf1x said:


> Don't mess with the KING SNAKE!
> View attachment 1098501


Eating a rattlesnake, Bull Snakes do this as well.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

alembicf1x said:


> Don't mess with the KING SNAKE!
> View attachment 1098501


That's awesome!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mestapho said:


> That's awesome!


Not if you're the rattlesnake.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

TJay74 said:


> At 5am on a 24 hour endurance race being 5 miles from civilization/medical help and at least an hour or so from medical help even if I was at camp there was no way I was taking that chance since the rattler was in the coiled position. Laid out no problem, coiled and they can reach out almost half the distance of their length.


I rode 24:00 the last two years. PDC is my home away from home. It's been a good year for snakes.
I've seen several rattlers this year.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Another rattlesnake today. Was a bit camera shy


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Rattlesnake love. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

I bumped into this lady on a recent hike.










A female Wagler's pit viper. I took it as a sign that my next bike should be a Yeti.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

joeadnan said:


> I bumped into this lady on a recent hike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a pic that you took?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Dy1lan123 said:


> anyone gonna get mad if i post a alabama black snake? mailmarke.com ? Email marketing


What's with the spam?


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

My first trip to AZ was last year and I was warned about rattlesnake season. Only saw one.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

mestapho said:


> Is that a pic that you took?


Yes. With a Fuji X30, zoomed out aaaaaall the way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

thecanoe said:


> My first trip to AZ was last year and I was warned about rattlesnake season. Only saw one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than none in my book. Others might saw none would be better.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I wasn't riding but found this guy. Someone told me its a desert threadsnake. I thought it was a worm till it stood up and tried to strike me and tasted the air.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

azimiut said:


> I wasn't riding but found this guy. Someone told me its a desert threadsnake. I thought it was a worm till it stood up and tried to strike me and tasted the air.
> 
> View attachment 1115574


You found that in the cold of Winter?!!!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

No it was a few months ago


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

azimiut said:


> No it was a few months ago


Well that's a lucky score because those live underground.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I was out in the garden and it was right there. I thought wow thats a strange fast worm. Good thing the chickens did get it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

azimiut said:


> I was out in the garden and it was right there. I thought wow thats a strange fast worm. Good thing the chickens did get it.


Very cool and rare encounter.


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

A few from down under (Sydney region):

































Lucky I love snakes, 'cause we have a few. And they are rather poisonous (except that gorgeous python).


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a couple copperheads from my local trails - taken last fall. I'm not sure what's going on with the light coloration on the second one. I've seen tons of them, but none that had so much white.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hang 21 said:


> Here's a couple copperheads from my local trails - taken last fall. I'm not sure what's going on with the light coloration on the second one. I've seen tons of them, but none that had so much white.
> 
> View attachment 1115601
> 
> ...


It's an albino.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's an albino.


Don't think it's albino. Maybe xanthic or axantic.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mestapho said:


> Don't think it's albino. Maybe xanthic or axantic.


Correct, I couldn't think of those terms. That's what it is.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mestapho said:


> Don't think it's albino. Maybe xanthic or axantic.


I think it was just about ready to shed. Snakes turn greyish-white a few days before they shed.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Hawg said:


> I think it was just about ready to shed. Snakes turn greyish-white a few days before they shed.


Not that big of a difference. It's some kind of color morph.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mestapho said:


> Not that big of a difference. It's some kind of color morph.


I guess we agree to disagree. You could be right, but so could I.

I have seen many, many snakes turn grey/white enough to completely wash out all color and pattern shortly before shedding.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mestapho said:


> Not that big of a difference. It's some kind of color morph.


I'm going with this. Shedding does give them a duller look but not that much.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm going with this. Shedding does give them a duller look but not that much.


I will bet you 100 bucks that I am more likely correct.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> I will bet you 100 bucks that I am more likely correct.


And how do you plan on proving it?

Besides being "more likely correct" isn't 100% positively correct.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And how do you plan on proving it?
> 
> Besides being "more likely correct" isn't 100% positively correct.


In today's world, it's all about percentages. Nothing is 100%.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> In today's world, it's all about percentages. Nothing is 100%.


Exactly my point.


----------



## Hakka (Jul 7, 2008)

Red-bellied Black (australia).


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Cute little Pacific Coast rattlesnake in Marin last spring. Must have been a good year for rattlers, because a lot of my friends saw them.

Tail has interesting bands.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Cute little Pacific Coast rattlesnake in Marin last spring. Must have been a good year for rattlers, because a lot of my friends saw them.
> 
> Tail has interesting bands.


WOW, that snake has an odd color morph.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Hawg said:


> WOW, that snake has an odd color morph.


A rare genetic abnormality, 1/3 albino, 1/3 xanthic and 1/3 shedding.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> A rare genetic abnormality, 1/3 albino, 1/3 xanthic and 1/3 shedding.


LOL
Nice!
I'm going with backwards shedding on this one.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

hifiandmtb said:


> A few from down under (Sydney region):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eastern brown? Yikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Oh Sh!T!*


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Dang, no idea how to straighten the pic...

Not a proper snake but I really like the animal/tire perspective on this picture.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

First snake of the year


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Firs snake of the season. Moore Creek Park

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw this beauty a few was ago. Was as big around as my forearm and every bit of 5'.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ looks like it just had dinner.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

First Rattler spotting this year


----------



## Tinymountain (Oct 26, 2016)

Glad I only have garter snakes in my area. I have to drive an hour to get into rattlesnake country. Australia seems to be a dangerous area to be mtbing...lol


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

What a great thread! Love love snakes. Have had them all my life. Saw this a few years back while on tri bike.










Have a deal with my neighbors if they see a snake I'll come get it if they agree not to kill it  for free even


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Another snake rescued from certain death from neighbors via my FreeSnake Peace Accord


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Is she your neighbor?


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

They definitely don't like snakes - I've removed 3 from their yard! I'm glad they call me now


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

Beautiful Black Racer from my ride yesterday.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty big rattler I saw two weeks ago.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

wooly88 said:


> Pretty big rattler I saw two weeks ago.


:eekster:


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like the snek is getting ready to put the bite on that stone. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

